# Anyone else catch Pawn Stars on the History channel?



## scooterboy

I found it strangely entertaining. It's about a guy, his father, and his son who run a pawn shop in Vegas, and the strange things that people bring in the door.

Give it a shot.


----------



## BeanMeScot

I half saw a commercial (what are those? I was cooking, Ok?) for it over the weekend and thought it seemed interesting but I didn't set an SP.


----------



## MarkofT

I caught the two episodes this week and the 3 main characters seemed pretty interesting, especially the old man. Doesn't hurt that it is also a Las Vegas pawn shop and I recognize the surrounding areas.

Big Hoss's comment about his assistant was pretty good too. "He may be the village idiot, but he is my village idiot."


----------



## latrobe7

I stumbled upon this the other day; I like watching the haggling and there will no doubt be lots of interesting people selling lots of weird stuff.


----------



## scandia101

That's disappointing. I thought the title said pron stars 
I'll give it a look anyway.


----------



## windracer

From Bill Maher's last episode of "Real Time":



> New Rule: Between the "Ice Road Truckers," the show about lumberjacks and the show about a pawn shop, The History Channel must change its name to the "Poor Life Choices Network." What's next? "Porn Shop Janitors"?


----------



## BrandonRe

Warren? Zat you?


----------



## Gregor

I like it. Sort of like a Antiques Roadshow for the common man, with a huge dose of reality thrown it.

The old man is cool. I bet he has some great stories to tell that he can't tell on camera.


----------



## pmyers

I'm loving this show. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## The Flush

I don't understand why someone would bring a vintage guitar or gun to a pawn shop to sell (not pawn) instead of taking it to a guitar shop or gun shop in the first place. Or even better yet, advertise it yourself in a specialty forum or magazine. It seems you could get more money that way. Maybe they think they can monetize their assets faster this way, but some, like the guy with the art prints, was not in a hurry.


----------



## pmyers

The Flush said:


> I don't understand why someone would bring a vintage guitar or gun to a pawn shop to sell (not pawn) instead of taking it to a guitar shop or gun shop in the first place. Or even better yet, advertise it yourself in a specialty forum or magazine. It seems you could get more money that way. Maybe they think they can monetize their assets faster this way, but some, like the guy with the art prints, was not in a hurry.


I agree and made the same comment to my wife. I guess these people are willing to make less for the quick cash....or in the case of that guitar...the real guitar shops new it was crap and wouldn't pay him either so he figured he'd try a pawn shop.


----------



## MarkofT

It's easier to find a reputable pawnshop then it is to find a shop specializing in the item you want to sell. You can also form a working relationship with the pawn shop and they nurture the relationship by giving you slightly better deals or a heads up when something you might be interested in shows up.

Selling the item yourself is just a pain. How many cars have you sold yourself either from classifieds or just parking it on a well trafficked street? Compare that to how many cars you have traded in for less then what you would get selling it yourself.


----------



## jsmeeker

Also, they may not really want to get rid if it. Just put it up as collateral for a loan.


----------



## TX WJ

This is a interesting show.


----------



## The Flush

MarkofT said:


> It's easier to find a reputable pawnshop then it is to find a shop specializing in the item you want to sell. You can also form a working relationship with the pawn shop and they nurture the relationship by giving you slightly better deals or a heads up when something you might be interested in shows up.
> 
> Selling the item yourself is just a pain. How many cars have you sold yourself either from classifieds or just parking it on a well trafficked street? Compare that to how many cars you have traded in for less then what you would get selling it yourself.


I've sold 3 cars myself and only traded in one, and I regretted not selling the one myself. I am probably $5000 ahead by selling them myself and probably gave up well over $1000 by trading in the one.


----------



## ElJay

The Flush said:


> I don't understand why someone would bring a vintage guitar or gun to a pawn shop to sell (not pawn) instead of taking it to a guitar shop or gun shop in the first place. Or even better yet, advertise it yourself in a specialty forum or magazine. It seems you could get more money that way. Maybe they think they can monetize their assets faster this way, but some, like the guy with the art prints, was not in a hurry.


It does seem to be a high end pawn shop. I don't know what the guy with the art prints was thinking. Perhaps he was lying to get the price he wanted. I'm assuming these people see the pawn shop as the path of least resistance to selling the thing (as opposed to a specialized auction or magazine ads). Of course that path is likely going to cost at least 50% of the item's value.


----------



## BeanMeScot

jsmeeker said:


> Also, they may not really want to get rid if it. Just put it up as collateral for a loan.


That's the first thing they ask and most of the people they have shown with these Antiques Roadshow type items are looking to sell.

I am really enjoying the show, too. The family interaction is fun and the items are pretty cool. I am sure they will get even more interesting items, now!


----------



## Frylock

I really enjoy it. It's definitely not your typical pawn shop, because I never saw a boat at my local pawn shop! It's pretty entertaining.


----------



## Adam1115

Is this real...? I can't seem to figure out the actual name of this pawn shop...


----------



## Uncle Briggs

Gregor said:


> I like it. Sort of like a Antiques Roadshow for the common man, with a huge dose of reality thrown it.
> 
> The old man is cool. I bet he has some great stories to tell that he can't tell on camera.


Yeah, it's great. I made an SP.


----------



## Frylock

Adam1115 said:


> Is this real...? I can't seem to figure out the actual name of this pawn shop...


"Gold & Silver Pawn Shop" is the name of it, from here


----------



## Ment

MarkofT said:


> Big Hoss's comment about his assistant was pretty good too. "He may be the village idiot, but he is my village idiot."


Chum Lee degrades my synapses whenever I hear him speak. He should try out for Slingblade2.


----------



## Mike Lang

I started watching this show a few days ago, I find the stuff that comes through the door pretty interesting.


----------



## innocentfreak

I like the show. I almost wonder if it is one of the ones that Dave Atell visited when he had his Insomniac show because most of the store personal look familiar.


----------



## billboard_NE

Seasone pass set, I loved how the old man complained about the cost of restoring the Lincoln, then would not sell it and kept it for himself.

Good show


----------



## Frylock

I was shocked to see that 75&#37; of the stuff that comes in the door they can't reach a deal on. I figured it would be a lot lower. I guess they must need to bring few quite a few people to make up each episode.

The only thing that would make this better is seeing how much the items sold for. I'd love to see someone buy the cannon or the boat. Or even from the latest episode, what ring did the guy trade for?


----------



## BeanMeScot

Frylock said:


> The only thing that would make this better is seeing how much the items sold for. I'd love to see someone buy the cannon or the boat. Or even from the latest episode, what ring did the guy trade for?


This. But I figure they don't want to piss off the people selling them stuff with how much money they are making off the stuff.


----------



## latrobe7

I think the woman with all the autographs should have held out for her price; I think she would have got it.


----------



## JFriday

I think the boat thing was BS. I'm sure it was checked out prior to him buying it. The Dad and Grandpa were so adimant about not buying boats I'm sure a kid that grew up in that invironement wouldn't shell out 16.5K that easily especially with the both of them sitting in the store.


----------



## scooterboy

JFriday said:


> I think the boat thing was BS. I'm sure it was checked out prior to him buying it. The Dad and Grandpa were so adimant about not buying boats I'm sure a kid that grew up in that invironement wouldn't shell out 16.5K that easily especially with the both of them sitting in the store.


I think you're right that he definitely knew the "no boats" policy, but I also think he only bought it because the camera was on him.


----------



## jkbird59

why wouldnt the guy buy the ejection seat for 300.00 then have it appraised? if you dont have the guts to lose 300 find another line of work


----------



## JFriday

It just sounds like a good "story line" the way they showed it, I doubt that's how it really went down.


----------



## jkbird59

i guess so. i dont think they have the customers standing there while an expert appraisal is being done.


----------



## JFriday

I was talking about the boat. On the ejector seat why not go into your office call your source and he could have easily determined it was possibly worth more than $300.00. Having the guy there when the appraisal done can only end up bad for you.


----------



## ElJay

I have to laugh at the reaction of the sellers after an appraisal is done.

Appraiser: Your thingy is worth $40,000!
Seller: There you go, it's worth $40,000! I want $40,000!!

Most of them seem to come to their senses after Rick explains the pawn shop business model to them.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Well they did show in one of those multiple choice commercial break questions that 75&#37; of customers don't reach an agreement with the shop.


----------



## Satchel

I love pawn shops...they're my hobby. I stop by about half a dozen a week.

This is a great show, but it seems like they've had some ringers come in...like they know some people with some interesting things and they have them come in...It's getting a little "by the numbers" when something cool comes in...they like it but don't know if it's real...then they have to get it appraised...end of scene...five minutes later the appraiser is there, get a price (in front of the customer no less) and then negotiate.

I'd think the owners would tell the people doing the appraising to not tell the customer the price.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Plus, how many 'experts' does a real pawn shop owner really know? This guy knows a pro who knows everything about the more obscure things in society.


----------



## Frylock

WhiskeyTango said:


> Plus, how many 'experts' does a real pawn shop owner really know? This guy knows a pro who knows everything about the more obscure things in society.


To be fair, this is Vegas. I imagine that a LOT of stuff gets pawned there, and the Old Man has worked there for 30+ years. You don't think in 30+ years he made some contacts?


----------



## urwathrtz

Just started watching this recently. Love it. My favorite has to be Chumley


----------



## hummingbird_206

Pretty entertaining show. The old man cracks me up. He and Chum Lee are great supporting characters.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

I couldn't believe they didn't fire that girl for showing up late again. I think Chumley is a idiot, they keep him around to be a ginnypig is all. The hotrod was a great deal though.
I been watching the show from the begining. There have been some good deals and some stupid deals IMHO. Its a good summer show.


----------



## billboard_NE

Fl_Gulfer said:


> . I think Chumley is a idiot, they keep him around to be a ginnypig is all. QUOTE]
> 
> They have admited that Chumley is an idiot, but they add "he is our idiot"
> 
> very entertaining.


----------



## janry

Just caught a couple of episodes of this and it is interesting. Their pawn shop is nothing like any I've been in. Once you get past the BS they do for TV, the things brought in and the restoration they seem to do on a number of items is interesting.


----------



## ElJay

I love the people who try to cash in stuff and when the money isn't enough, suddenly they tell the cameras it's a treasured fairly heirloom that will be passed on. Like the woman with the worthless piece of the Berlin Wall. What was she thinking? I remember those being sold in K-Mart and on TV.


----------



## janry

I need to go back and watch the past episodes. How many have therre been? I've tried to find a listing of the past episodes but can't find them.


----------



## ElJay

I've recorded ten so far. I'm not sure how many I am missing though, because I didn't start watching until it was already on for a little while. 

Boom or Bust 
Brothels & Busses 
Confederate Conundrum 
Damn Yankees 
Gangsters & Guitars 
Knights in Fake Armor?
Rick's Big Bet 
Rope a Dope 
Sink or Sell 
Time Machines


----------



## Ment

The latest episode was hilarious with Corey using Chumley as resource for his pawn shop knowledge test given by his father. Chumley idiot savant!


----------



## ewolfr

I think ElJay is correct with 10. I did a quick search on Mininova and it shows 10 eps available with Rick's Big Bet just being released today.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah last night's was episode 10 according to TVrage.com.
Pawn Stars


----------



## pmyers

Love that the new season started! I was on the edge of my seat waiting to see what was inside that chest!


----------



## JFriday

You would think if anything was in there they would hear it rattle.


----------



## Steve_Martin

The only episode I liked Chum Lee in was when he flew the kite.

The mechanism on the chest was pretty interesting.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Steve_Martin said:


> The only episode I liked Chum Lee in was when he flew the kite.
> 
> The mechanism on the chest was pretty interesting.


I just knew that kite was going to end up on the pole, but I couldn't stop watching.

The Old Man just cracks me up. Did he really not get the Shelby over 20mph?

I think it's a pretty entertaining show. Glad it's back for a second season.


----------



## ElJay

Chum Lee was hilarious when he was going on about the Imperial that they'd "sold" for $1000. "The guy that bought it is going to put some hydraulics on it."


----------



## Adam1115

LOL Love this show.


----------



## Ment

ElJay said:


> Chum Lee was hilarious when he was going on about the Imperial that they'd "sold" for $1000. "The guy that bought it is going to put some hydraulics on it."


That car is a sweet ride. Not a super fan of all the 'classics' but I'd ride with that top down in that thing anywhere. I don't think Old Man really ever believed the car was sold. I'm sure if he did he would call the purchaser buy it back.


----------



## Queue

I caught a marathon of this the other night and found it very interesting. It was like antique roadshow with a capitalistic bent to it.

Some of the stuff people bring in is very interesting.

I set up a SP for it.

And Rick looks like Michael Chiklis to me.


----------



## Tsiehta

I've always wondered how a pawn shop operates. Like, if I'm looking for a Rolex, are pawn shops a viable option in order to save some cash on one? Or, will a pawn shop mark it up significantly?

And, what happens to the people who pawn something. Do they know if an item has sold? Or, do they just go back to reclaim it, only to find it gone?

Also, how does one get into the pawning business? Like, how do you build your inventory? Start with an empty store and a mound of cash?


----------



## JFriday

You can either Pawn something (get a loan with an item as collateral). If you do this you get a set amount of time to pay the money back, you also pay interest. If you default they keep the item and have the right to sell it. Or you can just sell them your item to them and they can immediately sell it.


----------



## Idearat

I like the show. The thing that surprised me is how much they'd pay to fix things up to increase their sale price. The coke machine, gas pump, barber chair, Shelby Cobra and boat had substantial money added in addition to the purchase price to make them more valuable. So these guys aren't just buying low and selling high, they're investing the extra money to make more money in the end.

I like that when they have the experts come in for a consult they they're doing it in front of the person who wants to sell the item. They could conceivably find out the value then really lowball the seller who didn't hear the value. Some customers feel like they are being lowballed, but they don't usually understand the difference between the highest auction price and a wholesale price. The only one that I'm sure bummed out the seller when he saw it on TV was the ship's chronometer. They brought it in and sold it as non-running, but the clock expert pulled out the bits of cardboard used to secure it in transport and found it working perfectly and worth quite a bit more than what the shop bought it for.

I wonder how many people bring an item in, get the expert evaluation, then reject the wholesale offer only to go straight to selling it on Ebay with all the new information they learned put in the item's description.


----------



## Adam1115

Tsiehta said:


> I've always wondered how a pawn shop operates. Like, if I'm looking for a Rolex, are pawn shops a viable option in order to save some cash on one? Or, will a pawn shop mark it up significantly?


It can be, but in my experience they are better negotiators than me.


----------



## Queue

Idearat said:


> I like the show. The thing that surprised me is how much they'd pay to fix things up to increase their sale price. The coke machine, gas pump, barber chair, Shelby Cobra and boat had substantial money added in addition to the purchase price to make them more valuable. So these guys aren't just buying low and selling high, they're investing the extra money to make more money in the end.
> 
> I like that when they have the experts come in for a consult they they're doing it in front of the person who wants to sell the item. They could conceivably find out the value then really lowball the seller who didn't hear the value. Some customers feel like they are being lowballed, but they don't usually understand the difference between the highest auction price and a wholesale price. The only one that I'm sure bummed out the seller when he saw it on TV was the ship's chronometer. They brought it in and sold it as non-running, but the clock expert pulled out the bits of cardboard used to secure it in transport and found it working perfectly and worth quite a bit more than what the shop bought it for.
> 
> I wonder how many people bring an item in, get the expert evaluation, then reject the wholesale offer only to go straight to selling it on Ebay with all the new information they learned put in the item's description.


There was one the other night where a guy brought in a harper's ferry musket and turned out it was still loaded. After getting the evaluation the guy decided to keep it.

I don't remember the item but the expert was in awe of it, he said museums didn't have one in as good shape as this owner did. He estimated auction house as really high, and instead of taking it to an auction house he pawned it for thousands and thousands less.

Why??


----------



## Adam1115

Queue said:


> There was one the other night where a guy brought in a harper's ferry musket and turned out it was still loaded. After getting the evaluation the guy decided to keep it.
> 
> I don't remember the item but the expert was in awe of it, he said museums didn't have one in as good shape as this owner did. He estimated auction house as really high, and instead of taking it to an auction house he pawned it for thousands and thousands less.
> 
> Why??


Needed the money right away would be my guess.


----------



## pmyers

I've only been in a pawn shop once and was looking at some power tools. the prices were not near as cheap as I thought they would be, but then again maybe they expect you to barter. I would think jewelry would be cheaper.


----------



## Idearat

I've peeked in a few pawn shops, but the prices are just OK, no steals. When you deal in used goods you probably have an idea on what they're worth, so you don't offer deals unless you just need to clear out inventory.


----------



## MarkofT

They were filming at the Pawn Shop tonight when I drove by after work. They had one door closed off and a bunch of lights in the other door. It was a good bit after dark too and you never see them filming after dark, it's always bright and clear outside.


----------



## wendiness1

When they consult an expert, who pays for that? The implication is that they are doing a favor but surely if a pawn shop consulted experts all the time there would be a fee.


----------



## squint

JFriday said:


> You would think if anything was in there they would hear it rattle.


Or inserted a video camera. The bullet holes were more than big enough for that or even a small mirror...


----------



## jeepair

wendiness1 said:


> When they consult an expert, who pays for that? The implication is that they are doing a favor but surely if a pawn shop consulted experts all the time there would be a fee.


I'm guessing they have their 'experts' on call and pay them a small montly fee. Its worth it for them since they don't want to possibly spend alot on something worthless.


----------



## janry

I've been disappointed in the merchandise of the few pawn shops I've been in. Things like power tools were not even cleaned. Electronic items looked like they'd been through a war. Prices were not good. No thanks. The pawns shops I went in were the chain ones. 

I've wondered if a lot of the things in the series are not really purchased by the pawn shop, such as the airplane, coke vending machine, and other high end specialty items. It makes for a good show to think the pawn shop is buying, fixing and reselling them, but I wonder if the "experts" they deal with aren't really the purchasers.

Obviously, they buy some of the items like the Lincoln. I wonder if Chumlee is still making payments on the Harley.


----------



## janry

Some interesting discussions about the Cobra and Coke Machine here:

http://boards.history.com/category/Pawn-Stars/520000029


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

I would think they bring the experts in just for television value, and are payed in part by the production company. I think that the pawn shop might have some experts on a retainer type system, but would be used much more infrequently than when they are filming for the show.


----------



## wendiness1

I have an old steamer trunk (probably 1910) that I have yet to get open. I wonder what's in it?


----------



## Kablemodem

I hope it's not full of steamers.


----------



## Steve_Martin

If it's from Cleveland, let it lie.


----------



## janry

wendiness1 said:


> I have an old steamer trunk (probably 1910) that I have yet to get open. I wonder what's in it?


Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Supfreak26

Caught this show on accident last night and I really like it! Going to set up an SP in hopes of catching some old eps. 

I like that it's like Antique Roadshow but not as boring. 

One of the episodes last night had a quilt with signatures from hundreds of old celebrities. What a cool item. And I want that treasure chest! The locking mechanism was very cool.


----------



## JFriday

Pretty funny when Chumlee set the ball and chain down on the glass counter.


----------



## Adam1115

JFriday said:


> Pretty funny when Chumlee set the ball and chain down on the glass counter.


That was HILARIOUS! OMG!


----------



## HoosierFan

We've caught a handful of these. Do they ever show them selling the stuff the buy? I think that would be very interesting. He always talks about being able to make a profit on things, I would love to see if he does.


----------



## Kablemodem

I've never seen them sell an item they bought, but there was a show recently that revealed the profit made on some of the items they've bought.


----------



## Neenahboy

If anyone watched the Christmas special on the 21st, was it all new material or a clip show?

Also, is it just me, or have there been a LOT of new episodes lately (at least according to my guide data)? There was the Christmas ep on the 21st followed by two more new eps, then two MORE new ones on the 27th.


----------



## innocentfreak

Kablemodem said:


> I've never seen them sell an item they bought, but there was a show recently that revealed the profit made on some of the items they've bought.


One of the later episodes around Christmas would show an item they bought during the season and how much they sold it for.


----------



## wendiness1

I like this show but I'm a bit disappointed at what appears to be "staged" events. Luke Chumley breaking the cabinet with the ball and chain. The camera just happened to be on him at that moment?


----------



## latrobe7

wendiness1 said:


> I like this show but I'm a bit disappointed at what appears to be "staged" events. Luke Chumley breaking the cabinet with the ball and chain. The camera just happened to be on him at that moment?


I think a lot of the stuff in the show is staged - like at the end of the episode when the potty-chair fell out of the truck. Pretty much anything that doesn't involve a customer I assume is a set up.


----------



## JMikeD

wendiness1 said:


> I like this show but I'm a bit disappointed at what appears to be "staged" events. Luke Chumley breaking the cabinet with the ball and chain. The camera just happened to be on him at that moment?


They may be keeping those camera on more than we think. It doesn't have any film costs, anything they don't like, they just erase.


----------



## xuxa

JMikeD said:


> They may be keeping those camera on more than we think. It doesn't have any film costs, anything they don't like, they just erase.


It was definitely staged, that was window glass that broke, tempered glass is used on the tops of showcases. I would say 80-90% of the show is staged.


----------



## CraigK

I just had to remove a bunch of episodes on 1/11 that were scheduled. I have my Season Pass set up for First Run Only but these had generic descriptions so they ended up on my To Do List.

I'll have to check their web page and see if I can find out when the next new episodes will broadcast.


----------



## modnar

I like the show, but I easily tire of the staged things and what seems like memorized lines.


----------



## scooterboy

I don't think Chumly is actually Hoss's childhood friend. I bet he's just an actor hired for the show.

Scratch that. Not just an actor, but a Master Thespian!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Man, he's terrible, isn't he? Almost to the unbelievable point.


----------



## Supfreak26

scooterboy said:


> I don't think Chumly is actually Hoss's childhood friend. I bet he's just an actor hired for the show.
> 
> Scratch that. Not just an actor, but a Master Thespian!


That's what I think, too. He can't be THAT stupid. I don't know if he's an actor but he's definitely playing up the stupid factor for entertainment value. I'm ok with that. I think he's hilarious.


----------



## Kablemodem

I loved when he made the wine and added wine for color.


----------



## pmyers

I'd love to see some behind the scene stuff on how they sell this stuff. They can't just be waiting for a 1 in a million collector to come in and buy. I think it would be neat to see them tracking down buyers.


----------



## markymark_ctown

like this show. it's like an interesting "antiques road show"


----------



## mpar1

pmyers said:


> I'd love to see some behind the scene stuff on how they sell this stuff. They can't just be waiting for a 1 in a million collector to come in and buy. I think it would be neat to see them tracking down buyers.


They sell on ebay.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

I read on another forum that Chumlee is actually fairly intelligent, and it's all an act.


----------



## nmiller855

I absolutely love the old man. He reminds me so much of my dad. The prank they pulled on him about the Continental as great. I loved when Chum Lee gave the old man a coin off of his desk wrapped as a Christmas present.


----------



## jkbird59

whats their user name on ebay?


----------



## latrobe7

jkbird59 said:


> whats their user name on ebay?


goldsilverpawn


----------



## pmyers

mpar1 said:


> They sell on ebay.


Would be hard to sell a lot of there stuff on Ebay though


----------



## Donbadabon

JFriday said:


> You can either Pawn something (get a loan with an item as collateral). If you do this you get a set amount of time to pay the money back, you also pay interest. If you default they keep the item and have the right to sell it. Or you can just sell them your item to them and they can immediately sell it.


And to further clarify, they had a sign on the wall that said you had 120 days to pick the item back up, and they charged 10% interest per month, along with a processing fee.

They also said verbally they give people an unwritten 14 days beyond the 120 days, just in case.

Stumbled across the show this past week (while being snowed in) and found it entertaining enough to SP.


----------



## scottjf8

We love this show. Chumlee is the best.


----------



## nmiller855

The dune buggy episode really made me laugh. The kite episode is classic Chumlee.


----------



## scottjf8

I dig how anytime they take a gun out to test it, they always have Chum shoot it first


----------



## MarkofT

Donbadabon said:


> And to further clarify, they had a sign on the wall that said you had 120 days to pick the item back up, and they charged 10% interest per month, along with a processing fee.
> 
> They also said verbally they give people an unwritten 14 days beyond the 120 days, just in case.


And you can pay the full interest and they will extend for anothe 120 days. Basically you pay off the pawn in full and they give you a new one.


----------



## pmyers

This really has turned into one of my favorite shows. I just love all of the random stuff that comes in there!


----------



## billypritchard

pmyers said:


> This really has turned into one of my favorite shows. I just love all of the random stuff that comes in there!


I like it a lot, but the format is pretty rigid. Same phrases for every person who comes in. Most of the special items fall into certain categories (guns, machinery, coins/memoribilia). I'd like there to be more variety in the items.

The Old Man is awesome.


----------



## markz

HoosierFan said:


> We've caught a handful of these. Do they ever show them selling the stuff the buy? I think that would be very interesting. He always talks about being able to make a profit on things, I would love to see if he does.





Kablemodem said:


> I've never seen them sell an item they bought, but there was a show recently that revealed the profit made on some of the items they've bought.


On an episode I saw the other day, they sold a Rolex watch that they had purchased earlier. Big Hoss bet the old man that he could sell it for $5000. If Big Hoss won, the old man would have to wear in some baggy jeans to work. If Big Hoss lost, he would have to wear a suit and tie to work for 3 weeks.

As far as pawn shops go, when I was in the Army from 1987-1990, there were LOTS of pawn shops outside the Army base. I bought all of my stereo equipment at the various pawn shops. You could even find the same items at several stores and get them to meet or beat each other's prices.

Most of the stuff came from GI's that needed drinking money so they'd pawn the stuff they bought when they had money. Sometimes the guys would pawn their kevlar helmets, boots, uniforms, etc and then when they didn't have them for our next inspections, they'd get written up and sometimes even lose rank/pay, etc for selling gov't equipment.


----------



## Steve_Martin

Kablemodem said:


> I loved when he made the wine and added wine for color.


I can't believe they actually drank it too.


----------



## janry

I got a kick out of the man trying to sell the 5 signed Pete Rose baseball cards but Rick said they were fake so he wouldn't buy them. Then the guy says he knows they are real and he'd bet Pete Roses's reputation on it. LOL


----------



## ElJay

Yeah, the formula is feeling way too scripted. Although the items generally are rather interesting to hear about.

Old gun comes in. Is it real or not? Expert says it's real. Ok I'll buy it, but it will be worth more if we have a successful test fire. Let's go to the firing range and test it out.

Old <priceless artifact> comes in. Wow, this is great. I'd love to have it in my store. Expert gives a guess about an auction price. I wonder if I can get it for a good price? Customer asks for big bucks. No deal

Big ticket item comes in. That's a lot of money to lock up, but if we restore it we'll double/triple our money. Shop fixes the item and everybody is happy.


----------



## pmyers

I think the items have a good variety: motorcycle, coke machine, chair, wagon, spoon, chest, clock, etc. Of course there are going to be a lot of guns....it's a pawn shop 

and being in sales.....I can say that most transactions follow a usual "script".


----------



## Mars Rocket

Agree that's it repetitive in process, and comes across as heavily scripted at times - every time Chumlee does something *really* stupid I can't help but think the producers are pushing him to do it - but it's still really interesting, educational*, and fun. Plus it's family-friendly so I can watch it with my kids. There aren't too many shows for which that's all true.

* I wonder how much research Rick does before going on camera and spewing forth all his seemingly extemporaneous knowledge of { baseball cards, antique clocks, revolutionary war guns, art, etc. }. His breadth of knowledge is simply staggering as seen on TV.


----------



## omnibus

One of my favorites was the antique hand made cuckoo clock. Expert says that if the cuckoo works it will be worth thousands more. Then they all hover over the clock while the expert checks to see.


Spoiler



it worked


----------



## MarkofT

Mars Rocket said:


> * I wonder how much research Rick does before going on camera and spewing forth all his seemingly extemporaneous knowledge of { baseball cards, antique clocks, revolutionary war guns, art, etc. }. His breadth of knowledge is simply staggering as seen on TV.


I don't see him having to research a whole lot. He seems to know the generalities and key things to pick up on but the depth of knowledge isn't there and he has been surprised by things now and then. He has been doing this for 20 years or so and remember, this is his job. Lots of time to learn new tricks from his buddies.


----------



## ellinj

I am always surprised about the endless supply of experts that he defers to. Who knew that there would be so many in the Las Vegas area.


----------



## cheerdude

If you are the only family-owned pawn shops in the area... and probably one of the biggest; you can always find a way to get experts to help.


----------



## innocentfreak

Cash helps too since there is usually a consultant fee paid to experts.


----------



## pmyers

plus I bet he ends up selling a lot of this stuff directly to the experts after he buys it (they get first crack and a reduced price). Makes sense they would jump at the chance to be his expert.


----------



## janry

pmyers said:


> plus I bet he ends up selling a lot of this stuff directly to the experts after he buys it (they get first crack and a reduced price). Makes sense they would jump at the chance to be his expert.


I've wondered if the experts aren't the ones that really buy the items. When they did the wrecked helicopter bit, Rick was supposedly told about it by a guy that operated some shop associated with that brand of helicopter and he was telling Rick how good a deal this was. Then he was the expert that rebuilt the helicopter. If it was such a good deal, why wouldn't he have just bought it himself, fixed it and pocketed the profits.

Regardless, it's an entertaining show.


----------



## Unbeliever

janry said:


> If it was such a good deal, why wouldn't he have just bought it himself, fixed it and pocketed the profits.


That's quite common in aviation. Very few FBOs[1] own their rental aircraft because very few have the capital to do it. Aircraft aren't cheap, usually. They lease them from private individuals or other companies. Leasing them also puts the onus and the risk of large maintenance costs on the owners, and not the FBOs themselves.

Fixing up that helicopter was a sweet deal for the FBO. They got all the labor and parts markups, and none of the risk of having to put up the cash.

I'm well convinced that EVERY encounter we see is scripted and recruited. There may be a few people that may come in unexpectedly and are asked to come back when the cameras are in, but they all know what's coming in the door. Random bad editing hints like scenes where you can see the front door, and it's bright daylight when the patron comes in, pitch black outside in the middle of the negotiations, and then bright daylight again at the end. Or the cutaway interludes:

Expert: "This is worth 1 million dollars" 
<cut away> Patron in parking lot: "Now that I know how much it's worth, I'm not going less than half a million"
<cut back, with no time passed from the cutaway> Rick: "How much do you want?" 
Patron: "1 million"
Rick: "No, I'll give you 5 bucks."
Patron: "Sold"

But knowing its scripted lets me enjoy the show a bit more. I in no way am under the illusion it's reality, but a comedy show with some history thrown in.

--Carlos V.

[1] Fixed Base Operators. Aviation companies with a storefront.


----------



## Queue

janry said:


> I've wondered if the experts aren't the ones that really buy the items. When they did the wrecked helicopter bit, Rick was supposedly told about it by a guy that operated some shop associated with that brand of helicopter and he was telling Rick how good a deal this was. Then he was the expert that rebuilt the helicopter. If it was such a good deal, why wouldn't he have just bought it himself, fixed it and pocketed the profits.
> 
> Regardless, it's an entertaining show.


Maybe the expert didn't have the money like Rick did?


----------



## ellinj

cheerdude said:


> If you are the only family-owned pawn shops in the area... and probably one of the biggest; you can always find a way to get experts to help.


I am more suprised about the type of "experts" that seem to be available in the area. Wonder if history channel is flying them in.


----------



## Idearat

ellinj said:


> I am more suprised about the type of "experts" that seem to be available in the area. Wonder if history channel is flying them in.


I've lived in Las Vegas and it's an interesting city. It's pretty good sized and it needs a lot close by to support it. It's also very isolated from any other large or even medium sized cities, so there's no going 100 miles to the next city for an expert. I think you'd have to go to Manhattan to find another place in the U.S. where there's so much in such a small area.

They might be flying some in, but since you're not going to find an expert from 200 miles away ( no other big city ) you might just find them 10 miles away.


----------



## omnibus

First time I saw the show I thought it was in Seattle because the observation tower was the only thing recognizable on the skyline.


----------



## Mars Rocket

Idearat said:


> They might be flying some in, but since you're not going to find an expert from 200 miles away ( no other big city ) you might just find them 10 miles away.


Los Angeles is less than 300 miles away and is loaded with experts, many of which would be happy to make the drive for $100-250. I have no doubt that the production company is paying for a lot of that.

Hell, we used to drive there for fun weekends when I went to UCLA. Through the desert it's really only about a 3 1/2-4-hour drive.


----------



## scottjf8

Mars Rocket said:


> Los Angeles is less than 300 miles away and is loaded with experts, many of which would be happy to make the drive for $100-250. I have no doubt that the production company is paying for a lot of that.
> 
> Hell, we used to drive there for fun weekends when I went to UCLA. Through the desert it's really only about a 3 1/2-4-hour drive.


Did you scream "ROAD TRIP!!" out the window of the car at little kids too?


----------



## brianp6621

Steve_Martin said:


> I can't believe they actually drank it too.


They didn't drink the wine. This was one of the more staged things they have done.

You can clearly see the wine they were originally holding was cloudy (not having been filtered) and then as there was a cut away and back to them about to drink, the wine was very clear.

It was very obvious that they changed to good/at least well produced wine and faked the reactions.


----------



## tgewin

ellinj said:


> I am more suprised about the type of "experts" that seem to be available in the area. Wonder if history channel is flying them in.


My wife and I were curious about Sean, the weapons expert. Some google searching revealed that he's a regular hollywood consultant, including jobs with Pirates II and III. It really looks more like he's a buddy of the producer of Pawn Stars rather than a buddy of Rick's. Now, that's not to say that he hasn't become a friend of Rick's, but our guess was that he's being paid by the show's producers. I'm guessing the others are too, but at least the two listed in Las Vegas and the curator of the Clark County Museum were probably brought in by Rick rather than by the History Channel people.

Meet the Pawn Stars Experts


----------



## Unbeliever

Unbeliever said:


> But knowing its scripted lets me enjoy the show a bit more. I in no way am under the illusion it's reality, but a comedy show with some history thrown in.


Ok, now they've gone and done something on Monday's "bid for the fortune teller" machine episode that makes me want to cancel the SP.

An in show commercial scripted to look like a conversation. Complete with catch phrase and product fondling.

--Carlos V.


----------



## CraigK

Unbeliever said:


> An in show commercial scripted to look like a conversation. Complete with catch phrase and product fondling.


That product placement section was pretty blatant.

I imagine all the other "customers" in that scene were probably pawn shop employees or worked for Subway.


----------



## Neenahboy

5.1 million viewers Monday, and History's already eyeing two spinoffs...



> After already conquering Las Vegas, the cable network wants to spin off its top-rated reality hit -- not just once but twice -- launching editions in New York and Miami.
> 
> The plans still are very much in preliminary stages, but sources said the network is bullish on getting another version or two of "Pawn Stars" on the air.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ibe85493aa8b41330a367d3484eb0ca40


----------



## omnibus

Unbeliever said:


> Ok, now they've gone and done something on Monday's "bid for the fortune teller" machine episode that makes me want to cancel the SP.
> 
> An in show commercial scripted to look like a conversation. Complete with catch phrase and product fondling.
> 
> --Carlos V.


 Hey "Subway" is an official sponsor of the show, what's the problem. Let's make free TV a donate system, maybe a tithe based on your income like the Catholic church.


----------



## pmyers

Wow...that Subway commercial was REALLY bad...I expected Chum Lee to break out into that damnsong!


----------



## Unbeliever

omnibus said:


> Hey "Subway" is an official sponsor of the show, what's the problem?


They already have commercial breaks. Let them use those. I don't mind commercials, I mind obtrusiveness. The more annoying and in-your-face the advertisement is, the less likely I will buy or patronize. They present themselves as a reality show. If it's reality, ask yourself how often you say, "give me back my 5-dollar footlong!"? You don't. I bet you say, "give me back my sandwich!".

If they had just set it in the Store, with no product fondling and twisting the conversation so that they could utter catch-phrases, and just let the environment speak for itself, I wouldn't have minded.

--Carlos V.


----------



## JLucPicard

I bet it made you stop the FF, right? Get used to it, I think these will become much more prevalent in the DVR vs. Ad Dollar wars.


----------



## janry

ferrumpneuma said:


> It was a delicious looking meatball sandwich, no?


Didn't look so good to me. In fact, I was turned off. I think product placement is cool and enjoy discovering it in shows, but that sammich didn't look so good.


----------



## twentyfive

janry said:


> Didn't look so good to me. In fact, I was turned off. I think product placement is cool and enjoy discovering it in shows, but that sammich didn't look so good.


I half-way expect to walk into a Subway and see the new Pawn Stars meatball sammich, complete with big fat greasy hand prints baked right into the bread.

It is only a matter of time before there is a cross promotion with Jared Fogel, Corey and Chumlee. If those two guys lost 100 lbs each, they would still be too big, IMO.

The show used to be enjoyable, now I can't ignore the fact that it is completely staged.


----------



## pmyers

TV people really are stupid......I don't mind product placement but at least attempt to make it work in the storyline! I could think of a dozen different ways to get Subway in there without making me want to throw up watching it!


----------



## Kablemodem

How can I help you?

I have a $5 foot long meatball sub from Subway.

Are you looking to pawn it or sell it?

I think I want to sell it.

How much do you want for it?

Seeing as I paid $5 for it, I'd like $5.

That's not gonna happen.

Why not?

I gotta heat it up, then maybe I can sell it for $5. I'll give you $1 for it.

I can't take any less than $3.

I'll go $1.25, but that's as high as I can go.

OK, I'll take $1.25. [they shake hands]

OK, let's go do some paperwork.

[Outside] I'm happy. I think I got a good price. I'm going to put this money towards a down payment on an Oscar Mayer baloney sandwich.


----------



## drumorgan

I'm not sure the premise of this show, as I'm about to watch my first episode tonight. But, I just got an email that my friend's son (Tim) is on the show tonight and has to pretend he knows nothing about gliders. In fact, he is a professional glider instructor in Vegas. Makes me think everything you think you know about this show is wrong.


----------



## Kablemodem

Not everything is based on a novel by Sapphire.


----------



## drumorgan

yes, totally fake. And you can tell he is faking. He pretends to have no knowledge about how much gliders are worth. He is an instructor at the school that fixed it up for the shop owner.

Makes me question all the reality in my reality shows.


----------



## zordude

drumorgan said:


> Makes me think everything you think you know about this show is wrong.





drumorgan said:


> yes, totally fake.


One of these statements is correct, and one is very wrong 

Z


----------



## drumorgan

zordude said:


> One of these statements is correct, and one is very wrong
> 
> Z


----------



## zordude

drumorgan said:


>


I think we all were under the impression that the show was very staged/fake.

Which is the opposite of "Makes me think everything you think you know about this show is wrong."

Z


----------



## JFriday

For some reason my season pass quit working on this show. hmm.


----------



## drumorgan

zordude said:


> I think we all were under the impression that the show was very staged/fake.
> 
> Which is the opposite of "Makes me think everything you think you know about this show is wrong."
> 
> Z


Thanks. I couldn't parse that. OK, makes me think everything *I* thought about this show is wrong.


----------



## zordude

drumorgan said:


> Thanks. I couldn't parse that. OK, makes me think everything *I* thought about this show is wrong.


Sorry for the confusion 

I still really enjoy the show to see the objects.

Z


----------



## pmyers

Looks like they are now trying to introduce a new character..the big black bouncer guy.


----------



## TheAdmiral

Unlike the auto reposession show (this channel or perhaps tru tv, I'm not sure) this one really is not staged. That stupid repo show is staged.


----------



## hummingbird_206

pmyers said:


> Looks like they are now trying to introduce a new character..the big black bouncer guy.


Yeah, first time I remember seeing him. He sure was ready to bounce that nasty little guy with the fake statue thingy. Too bad Rick told him to back off. That would have been entertaining! Actually I was surprised that the old man was so nice and explained in a reasonable tone to the guy that the statue wasn't for them.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

TheAdmiral said:


> Unlike the auto reposession show (this channel or perhaps tru tv, I'm not sure) this one really is not staged. That stupid repo show is staged.


Ugh. You aren't kidding. I made it through one episode of that stupid show. SO, so staged.

I'm sure this one's staged to an extent, too. But not to the ludicrous level that one is.


----------



## Supfreak26

Let's face it... All reality TV is staged. Who would want to watch "real" reality TV? How boring would that be?

I like this show and American Pickers for what they are. Shows with cool old stuff on them.


----------



## JFriday

TheAdmiral said:


> Unlike the auto reposession show (this channel or perhaps tru tv, I'm not sure) this one really is not staged. That stupid repo show is staged.


Don't they say it's re-created at the beginning of the show?

That said the big guy in the overalls sure gets beat up by the smallest people.


----------



## stalemate

I discovered this last week when I was home from work sick and a marathon was on. I'm hooked!


----------



## scooterboy

stalemate said:


> I discovered this last week when I was home from work sick and a marathon was on. I'm hooked!


Great! C'mon down to the end of the counter and we'll do some paperwork...


----------



## stalemate

scooterboy said:


> Great! C'mon down to the end of the counter and we'll do some paperwork...


Write em up Chumlee!


----------



## marksman

I have semi recently caught up on this show, and really enjoy it. Is one of my favorites.

Been reading through the thread and will share a few of my own comments. Sure a lot of the stuff is staged, but I don't think the nuts and bolts are really staged.

As for the experts, I suspect the experts do the consulting for several reasons. 1) The get their expertise and business acknowledged on tv, which is of great value to them. 2) Rick likely looks out for items for them that they may be interested in and give them the first chance to purchase said items. 

I doubt there are specific fees paid in most cases. As for someone like the Museum guy, that is what he does, so he probably enjoys seeing these items. I also suspect most of the experts like doing it because it provides them the chance to see stuff they would not otherwise get.

I don't think they use experts nearly as often for every day purchases as they do for the show, but I guess those items are special and thus why they end up on the show. Part of the reason why I believe they do get the appraisal in front of the customer is it sends a message to customers of their honesty. You watch the show and see that the guy appraises it for $1500 at an auction, you know Rick is not going to offer $1500. He is going to offer $500 and pay $700. 

It buys them credibility with the general population and the average customer, and it also likely makes their job negotiating easier.

I do enjoy the show. I recorded it when it first came on but never watched it. I think some other channel had a pawn themed show on at the same time. But have caught up most episodes and watching the new ones.. Just a real entertaining show. Having never been in a pawn shop this makes me interested. As for things that go on in this shop in terms of knowledge, and items and such. This is a seemingly unique pawn shop, where the owners have a lot of knowledge that covers a lot of territory. This is likely why this shop has a tv show about it. Because of their knowledge and interesting items. I doubt the producers just randomly picked a pawn shop out of the phone book.


----------



## bareyb

Sounds like something I might like. SP set. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MarkofT

marksman said:


> Been reading through the thread and will share a few of my own comments. Sure a lot of the stuff is staged, but I don't think the nuts and bolts are really staged.


That's about my feelings as well. The producers don't go around asking for people to bring in odd items. Just just sit back and wait for the guys to bring in a list of people that stopped by with something unique and they pick which ones get called back. The intros are probably staged. They already know what the person has and might already have the expert in back enjoying a beverage while the setup is filmed.



marksman said:


> As for the experts, I suspect the experts do the consulting for several reasons. 1) The get their expertise and business acknowledged on tv, which is of great value to them. 2) Rick likely looks out for items for them that they may be interested in and give them the first chance to purchase said items.


Probably a whole lot more of #2 then #1. The antique arms and armor guy bought that key gun right away.



marksman said:


> I don't think they use experts nearly as often for every day purchases as they do for the show, but I guess those items are special and thus why they end up on the show.


I think while the show is going they are making appointments for the special items and everything else is business as usually. I've seen both Rick and Corey mention several times that their business is 55% pawn but I've only heard one customer prefer to pawn their item over selling it.



marksman said:


> Having never been in a pawn shop this makes me interested. As for things that go on in this shop in terms of knowledge, and items and such. This is a seemingly unique pawn shop, where the owners have a lot of knowledge that covers a lot of territory. This is likely why this shop has a tv show about it. Because of their knowledge and interesting items. I doubt the producers just randomly picked a pawn shop out of the phone book.


They got picked because they are family run and not a corporate store like Cash America or Super Pawn or any other chain. If anyone would ever bring in any item seen on Pawn Stars to the chain stores I'd lay good money that it was a stolen item.


----------



## omnibus

6/21 Guy approaches the old man with a duckie pull toy and asks for $500.

I know there's a market for old toys but like the old man said it has to be in new condition in a box to be worth that.

I was surprised that it brought more than the $25 first offer.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

Rick and his partners actually made a self-produced pilot to sell the show idea. You can find it on youtube. They weren't picked by anyone.


----------



## CraigK

I'm getting real tired of the fake pause they edit in now between the time an expert is asked if an item is authentic (or what it's worth) and his/her reply. :down:


----------



## pmyers

How bad do things have to be, before you'd come in there to pawn or sell a $40 item? I'm amazed at some of the crap people bring in there! Have you ever heard of Ebay, people?!?


----------



## Azlen

pmyers said:


> How bad do things have to be, before you'd come in there to pawn or sell a $40 item? I'm amazed at some of the crap people bring in there! Have you ever heard of Ebay, people?!?


You can't really pawn stuff on ebay. I'm also sure that there is a good % of the population that hasn't heard of ebay or have no idea how it works. People who desperately need $40 probably don't even have an internet connection.


----------



## scooterboy

pmyers said:


> How bad do things have to be, before you'd come in there to pawn or sell a $40 item? I'm amazed at some of the crap people bring in there! Have you ever heard of Ebay, people?!?


It's Vegas. When you got da fever, you need da cash NOW.


----------



## Neenahboy

Here's their original pitch tape, if anyone's curious.


----------



## scottjf8

Neenahboy said:


> Here's their original pitch tape, if anyone's curious.


Where?


----------



## Neenahboy

scottjf8 said:


> Where?


My bad...it's the first time I've embedded a YT video here, and I _still_ can't get it to load properly even though I seem to have followed the instructions correctly. Talk about a back asswards plugin...seems to be more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## bareyb

Neenahboy said:


> My bad...it's the first time I've embedded a YT video here, and I _still_ can't get it to load properly even though I seem to have followed the instructions correctly. Talk about a back asswards plugin...seems to be more hassle than it's worth.


Looks like you figured it out. It's totally counter intuitive to have that first Popup screen appear. Most people would assume that you are supposed to paste the code in there. I know I did the first time... They should just get rid of that popup and go straight to the tags in the post.


----------



## JFriday

Neenahboy said:


> Here's their original pitch tape, if anyone's curious.


That looks more like a promo. here's the sales pitch.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The whole flax bow thing or whatever it was called was really cheesy. The show is good enough without them having to put crap like that or the Subway commercials in the episodes.


----------



## Ment

I'm convinced ChumLee is fed some of his lines. He cracks me up with his stupidity but some of the idiot things he says have to be rehearsed...they're too good.


----------



## Frylock

has the Behind the scenes tour that Chum Lee takes people on. They sure do sell a lot of Pawn Stars merchandise!


----------



## Mars Rocket

Ment said:


> I'm convinced ChumLee is fed some of his lines. He cracks me up with his stupidity but some of the idiot things he says have to be rehearsed...they're too good.


Almost everything you see is scripted to some degree; that's just the way it is with reality TV these days. Did you really think Rick knows so much about every subject as soon as the customer walks in?


----------



## MarkofT

Probably pretty close. In interviews he states that he is an absolute bookworm. Add in looking items brought in for the last 30 years should give him a pretty wide knowledge base.

I don't think Chumlee is fed lines. I think he plays dumb for the cameras.


----------



## Unbeliever

The pitch videos look more interesting and "reality" than the History channel show.

--Carlos V.


----------



## marksman

I would like to see a spin-off with Rick Dale and his son doing all their restoration stuff.


----------



## jeepair

marksman said:


> I would like to see a spin-off with Rick Dale and his son doing all their restoration stuff.


Agree, that guy can turn junk into beauty.


----------



## Donbadabon

I was in Vegas last week and was walking down the road when I came across their store.
I assume they must've been filming inside, based on the crowd that was lined up to go in.


----------



## markz

Donbadabon said:


> I was in Vegas last week and was walking down the road when I came across their store.
> I assume they must've been filming inside, based on the crowd that was lined up to go in.


A friend of mine went a few months ago and got in. They only let so many at a time in. The only cast member he saw was the old man.


----------



## bareyb

Have any of you checked out "American Pickers" on History Channel? You might like that one too.


----------



## mike_k

MarkofT said:


> Probably pretty close. In interviews he states that he is an absolute bookworm. Add in looking items brought in for the last 30 years should give him a pretty wide knowledge base.
> 
> I don't think Chumlee is fed lines. I think he plays dumb for the cameras.


I'd believe that Rick is pretty smart - but I also believe that Corey is about as smart as a brick. He's got to be fed lines for everything that comes in.


----------



## scooterboy

bareyb said:


> Have any of you checked out "American Pickers" on History Channel? You might like that one too.


Never miss it - I even have this shirt:


----------



## marksman

mike_k said:


> I'd believe that Rick is pretty smart - but I also believe that Corey is about as smart as a brick. He's got to be fed lines for everything that comes in.


I agree too. If Rick died from some tragic accident, the business would be in big trouble. The Old Man could manage to keep it going for a while, but ultimately Corey would run it into the ground.

He seems to have a very narrow scope on things, although one of the commercial blurbs said he buys more items for the shop than anyone else.


----------



## Frylock

I think Chum-Lee is definitely smarter than he is portrayed. I don't think Corey is at the level of Rick or Old Man, but I think he knows how to buy more every-day stuff, and isn't as an expert on the stuff on the show. I am sure he and Chum work way more hours than Rick and Old Man do as well, because he is young and supposed to be learning, and why wouldn't they work less!


----------



## scooterboy

Frylock said:


> I think Chum-Lee is definitely smarter than he is portrayed.


There are some behind-the-scenes videos on youtube in which Chumlee talks to the camera quite a bit more intelligently than he does on the show. I really think most of the moronic things he says and does on the show are just an act.


----------



## Frylock

scooterboy said:


> There are some behind-the-scenes videos on youtube in which Chumlee talks to the camera quite a bit more intelligently than he does on the show. I really think most of the moronic things he says and does on the show are just an act.


Yes, I saw those, and that's actually what brought me to that conclusion. The tour of the shop is an interesting one. Especially how the show cuts out the giant corner of merchandise they sell of the show, and how it even has its own seperate cash register.

He also mentioned how the shop was looking to expand, no doubt due to their increased business from the show.


----------



## marksman

Chumlee has been especially funny the last couple of episodes. I know some people don't like him, but I think he is funny.


----------



## Kablemodem

I loved the one with the moon flag where he says,


Spoiler



"Or we'll give you $25 for it right now."


----------



## markz

or when he said to the lady with the Disney figurines:



Spoiler



Do you have Bugs Bunny?



I also liked the guy that had all the Mickey Mouse memorabilia, and Chumlee asked in a surprised voice:



Spoiler



and you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Neenahboy

New episodes were on the other day, and ABC's _Nightline_ did a very complimentary piece on the shop tonight.


----------



## marksman

Yeah the other episode the lady came in with Fabrege Spider Broach and Rick was amazed by it... And she said she wanted 2k, and you could see Rick's devil horn's pop up and he said he had a conscious and offered her 15k, to which she immediately asked for 17k lol.


----------



## Ment

marksman said:


> Yeah the other episode the lady came in with Fabrege Spider Broach and Rick was amazed by it... And she said she wanted 2k, and you could see Rick's devil horn's pop up and he said he had a conscious and offered her 15k, to which she immediately asked for 17k lol.


I bet Devil Rick would have kept the 2k offer if the cameras weren't on..


----------



## Adam1115

Ment said:


> I bet Devil Rick would have kept the 2k offer if the cameras weren't on..


Yes! This.


----------



## baxter316

To me this all seemed staged to put him in a good light. Maybe not but the spider was inside a box that said faberge. You can't tell me that she would not have popped that into google.


----------



## pmyers

baxter316 said:


> To me this all seemed staged to put him in a good light. Maybe not but the spider was inside a box that said faberge. You can't tell me that she would not have popped that into google.


she looked to be a "what is a google" kind of person. I wonder why 3/4 of these people don't sell their stuff on ebay/craigslist/internet but figure they just don't have access or knowledge of those worlds.


----------



## pmyers

And call me gullable, but I think Rick would make that offer to that lady even if the cameras weren't there....maybe not $15k but more than the $2k she offered. You don't last that long, in Vegas, by screwing people and getting a bad reputation.


----------



## nataylor

pmyers said:


> she looked to be a "what is a google" kind of person. I wonder why 3/4 of these people don't sell their stuff on ebay/craigslist/internet but figure they just don't have access or knowledge of those worlds.


There is something to be said for walking out of the place with a stack of cash.


----------



## Tpfer

I bet he would have just paid the $2000 if:
1- The cameras were not there.
2- This was not a setup to make the shop look good.
3- As I mentioned in another thread, this was probably worth $40,000 + if he jumped up to 15k that fast.

I buy some watches and Diamonds from a pawn type jewelry shop and know the owner. He has stories like this one person came in with 2 watches and wanted $200 for both. One was worth about $100 and the other was a philippe patek worth $10,000. Of course he paid the $200 for both watches.


----------



## pmyers

How about that guy wanting $150k for that Civil war set? That's the problem with that musuem guy...he knows his stuff, but to him all this stuff is priceless (from a musuem perspective) but that doesn't mean it's actually worth anything on the open market. He put dollar signs in that guy's head! lol


----------



## JFriday

Wouldn't an offer of 15K when you threw out a 2K figure get you to wondering how much it was really worth and make you reconsider any offer. 

They usually give an approximation of what the item is worth, did I miss that?


----------



## bareyb

Just for kicks I looked up a Faberge Spider Brooch on Google and the latest one they make sells for $58,000.00. Just sayin'... The old original one was probably worth a lot more.


----------



## zordude

JFriday said:


> They usually give an approximation of what the item is worth, did I miss that?


That is only when they call in an expert, which they didn't do for this item.

Z


----------



## pmyers

JFriday said:


> Wouldn't an offer of 15K when you threw out a 2K figure get you to wondering how much it was really worth and make you reconsider any offer.
> 
> They usually give an approximation of what the item is worth, did I miss that?


I thought it was funny that she did try and strongarm him...you could see him kicking himself for not taking her original offer!


----------



## vertigo235

bareyb said:


> Just for kicks I looked up a Faberge Spider Brooch on Google and the latest one they make sells for $58,000.00. Just sayin'... The old original one was probably worth a lot more.


Interesting because I did a search just now and there was links to a bunch of stories that the Faberge Spider Brooch doesn't exist?


----------



## bareyb

vertigo235 said:


> Interesting because I did a search just now and there was links to a bunch of stories that the Faberge Spider Brooch doesn't exist?


 It sounds like they went out of business and have just made a comeback. I misread the quote though.. It says their _jewelry_ STARTS at 55,000.00.



> After a nine year hiatus, Faberge Jewelry has made a comeback with the latest exquisite piece, the Faberge Spider Brooch. The Faberge Spider is simply tantalizing to look at. The colors, the sparkles, the amazing craftsmanship all add it's it's value. Recently released, the buzz about the piece is quite amazing.
> Faberge Jewelry, which operated for over 129 years from 1872 to 2001, went out of business, only to be brought back very recently by the granddaughter of the founder, and a private equity firm in South Africa. The company already supposedly has several amazing pieces planned for future releases.
> 
> If you want a Faberge Spider, or any of the jewelry the company is now making, you better have deep pockets. It is said that their jewelry prices start at over $55,000, and run all the way up to $8 million.


----------



## vertigo235

To be honest it appears a lot of the links appear to be bogus and probably a result of the increased searches induced by the show. All the articles and things are dated 9/7/2010. 

Somewhat interesting but I didn't spend too much time looking into it.


----------



## marksman

So was nobody else shocked to see Bob Dylan on the show?

I was shocked. Really shocked. The Chumley asking for his name was obviously a put on, but according to an article in Rolling Stone, it was not set up, and Chumley did stupidly walk into Bob Dylan walking to his bus or whatever.

In the article they also noted the producers had a very hard time securing the rights to broadcast the footage with Dylan in it. I assume this is why none of it was used in any way shape or form to identify or promote the episode.


----------



## latrobe7

marksman said:


> So was nobody else shocked to see Bob Dylan on the show?
> 
> I was shocked. Really shocked. The Chumley asking for his name was obviously a put on, but according to an article in Rolling Stone, it was not set up, and Chumley did stupidly walk into Bob Dylan walking to his bus or whatever.
> 
> In the article they also noted the producers had a very hard time securing the rights to broadcast the footage with Dylan in it. * I assume this is why none of it was used in any way shape or form to identify or promote the episode.*


A shot of Dylan was used in the ad promoting this episode...


----------



## billboard_NE

I do not know if the Bob Dylan part was a set up, but it sure "felt" like a total set-up.

I liked the line "you could sell it to another Chumlee"


----------



## kdelande

marksman said:


> So was nobody else shocked to see Bob Dylan on the show?
> 
> I was shocked. Really shocked. The Chumley asking for his name was obviously a put on, but according to an article in Rolling Stone, it was not set up, and Chumley did stupidly walk into Bob Dylan walking to his bus or whatever.
> 
> In the article they also noted the producers had a very hard time securing the rights to broadcast the footage with Dylan in it. I assume this is why none of it was used in any way shape or form to identify or promote the episode.




All the ads I saw for the episode showed Dylan walking down the strip (alone) for a few seconds. Admittedly not much but he definitely had a presence in the ads.

KD


----------



## pmyers

I hate those types of scenes...I'm surprised he didn't come back with the autograph and a $5 footlong!


----------



## Neenahboy

marksman said:


> I would like to see a spin-off with Rick Dale and his son doing all their restoration stuff.


Guess they were paying attention:



> The network has made a deal with Leftfield Pictures for "Rusty Nuts," in which restoration expert Rick Dale brings trashed treasures back to life.
> 
> Executive producer Brent Montgomery said the idea was inspired by feedback from "Pawn Stars" fans about how they wanted to see more of Dale's restoration process.
> 
> History plans to debut eight half-hour episodes Oct. 25.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i0121638c1a14264ac23460e6117c7bd0


----------



## dbranco

marksman said:


> So was nobody else shocked to see Bob Dylan on the show?
> 
> I was shocked. Really shocked. The Chumley asking for his name was obviously a put on, but according to an article in Rolling Stone, it was not set up, and Chumley did stupidly walk into Bob Dylan walking to his bus or whatever.
> 
> In the article they also noted the producers had a very hard time securing the rights to broadcast the footage with Dylan in it. I assume this is why none of it was used in any way shape or form to identify or promote the episode.


Here's a link to the Rolling Stone article:

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/17386/208418


----------



## omnibus

Neenahboy said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i0121638c1a14264ac23460e6117c7bd0


 Rick Dale's spinoff from Pawn Stars, SP set, can't wait.


----------



## bareyb

omnibus said:


> Rick Dale's spinoff from Pawn Stars, SP set, can't wait.


Same here. Awesome! :up:


----------



## uncdrew

Sweet. :up:


----------



## marksman

omnibus said:


> Rick Dale's spinoff from Pawn Stars, SP set, can't wait.


I want credit as a producer on that show wth.


----------



## Neenahboy

Rick, Corey, and Chumlee will be playing for charity on the syndicated version of Millionaire this Tuesday. Check your local listings.


----------



## scooterboy

omnibus said:


> Rick Dale's spinoff from Pawn Stars, SP set, can't wait.


I mentioned it in the other thread, but just in case:

The spin-off show is now called "American Restoration", not "Rusty Nuts" as originally described.

Episodes are now out there to set an SP for.


----------



## Idearat

Neenahboy said:


> Rick, Corey, and Chumlee will be playing for charity on the syndicated version of Millionaire this Tuesday. Check your local listings.


I don't usually have the patience to sit through Millionaire, it feels to me like one or two categories of Jeopardy! spread out over 1/2 an hour.

But the possibility of seeing Chumlee beating the other guys will be worth a watch.


----------



## scottjf8

Last weekend, the wife and I were in Vegas for a vacation.. so on a whim, we decided to walk up to the pawn shop and check it out.

Here's the outside










Here's the inside... sorry for the crappy pics but I had to sneak it 










And here's my Chumlee bobblehead I bought for my collection. He'll look great sitting next to Dwight Schrute


----------



## Adam1115

I really wanted to go there when we went to Vegas. Looks fun!


----------



## JFriday

Were any of them working?


----------



## MarkofT

scottjf8 said:


> Here's the inside... sorry for the crappy pics but I had to sneak it


That square archway, 3 ceiling fans from the front of the picture, is where the showroom originally ended.

The guys don't usually work weekends. They are out making appearances. This weekend they were at Spotlight 29 Casino in Coachella, CA. And the Old Man only works mornings as the heat gets to him later in the day.


----------



## ewolfr

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/03/22/national/a083526D52.DTL



> "Pawn Stars" reality TV show co-star Corey "Big Hoss" Harrison has been arrested after a barroom run-in at a California mountain resort.


----------



## VegasVic

BIg Hoss isn't exactly a bright bulb  I do like this show though.


----------



## JFriday

VegasVic said:


> BIg Hoss isn't exactly a bright bulb  I do like this show though.


Are you thinking of Chumley? Cory doesn't strike me as dumb.


----------



## MarkofT

If you pay attention you see that Big Hoss is classically just below average intelligence while Chumlee is acting dumb and/or has moment of low brainpower.


----------



## marksman

Chumlee's bobble-head body needs to be 350% larger.


----------



## scottjf8

marksman said:


> Chumlee's bobble-head body needs to be 350% larger.


I have one


----------



## sushikitten

Here are the Millionaire results, since I didn't see them in this thread:

http://theentertainmenthotline.net/...ake-on-millionaire-recap-of-how-the-guys-did/



> "Pawn Stars" Rick, Corey and Chumlee walked away with $10,000 in winnings after incorrectly answering their Free Image Hostingsixth question on Tuesday's episode of "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire." The Pawn Stars will donate their winnings to the Boys and Girls Club of Las Vegas.


----------



## Frylock

I watched them on Millionare. They did NOT do very well.

And Chum-Lee I am guessing is 1000% smarter than Big Hoss. He was smart enough to realize that without playing a character, he wouldn't be a focus in the show. By playing a dim-wit, he gets plenty of airtime.


----------



## scooterboy

> "Pawn Stars" Rick, Corey and Chumlee walked away with $10,000 in winnings after incorrectly answering their Free Image Hostingsixth question on Tuesday's episode of "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire." The Pawn Stars will donate their winnings to the Boys and Girls Club of Las Vegas.


I can't really fault them for missing that question, since I know nothing about Free Image Hosting either.


----------



## VegasVic

I think Chumlee plays dumb and is smarter than Big Hoss. Maybe not. Neither will be joining Mensa anytime soon.


----------



## omnibus

6/6 episode: Big Hoss showed a 1st edition of a Hemingway book that RicK bought for $500 to a customer in a white polo shirt.

The Hoss did'nt recognize the guy for who he was but his dad immediately did.

Rick sold the book for a tidy profit.



Spoiler



It was George Stephanopolous and Rick' profit was $175


----------



## Dssturbo1

omnibus said:


> 6/6 episode: Big Hoss showed a 1st edition of a Hemingway book that RicK bought for $500 to a customer in a white polo shirt.
> 
> The Hoss did'nt recognize the guy for who he was but his dad immediately did.
> 
> Rick sold the book for a tidy profit.
> 
> It was George Stephanopolous and Rick' profit was $175


This was just another reality show setup.......... George S was sent there to do a segment for GMA which aired a couple weeks ago, he didn't just walk into the pawn shop as a customer as they pretended.


----------



## DanB

along those lines... ever notice on "Hardcore Pawn" that the customers that cause problems and get thrown out are wearing microphone packs?


----------



## Frylock

DanB said:


> along those lines... ever notice on "Hardcore Pawn" that the customers that cause problems and get thrown out are wearing microphone packs?


Well, to be fair, EVERYTHING on truTV is fake, which is pretty ridiculous, since their whole premise is that it's real!


----------



## Frylock

Dssturbo1 said:


> This was just another reality show setup.......... George S was sent there to do a segment for GMA which aired a couple weeks ago, he didn't just walk into the pawn shop as a customer as they pretended.


I put this segment in the same category as their other "end of the show" segments, where it clearly is not real, and is just meant to add some humor.

I'll take that over a 5 minute discussion on the deliciousness of a Subway breakfast.


----------



## ewolfr

Frylock said:


> Well, to be fair, EVERYTHING on truTV is fake, which is pretty ridiculous, since their whole premise is that it's real!


I dont know about that. Even the head honchos admit that its not even real.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/tv/la-ca-trutv-20110529,0,7324048.story



> But network executives downplay the criticism, explaining that viewers know exactly what they're getting. The station's tag line is "Not Reality. Actuality" and disclaimers at the start of most series state that episodes are "based on real events."
> 
> "Notice we don't say it's reality," said Steve Koonin, Turner's entertainment chief. "We call it actuality. This is our version of reality."


----------



## dbranco

Has anyone noticed that Chumlee's hair is different lengths in the segment when he goes "off-site" to look at something? When he's at the place with the "rocky horse" ride, his hair looks cut like a pageboy (although he's wearing a hat, so it's a little hard to tell). At another offsite (when they were shooting the cane/rifle, his hair is cut quite short. Looks good on him! Then, whenever they have shots back at the store, it's the greasy, straggly hair we're used to. These different hair lengths messmess with continuity.


----------



## latrobe7

Does anyone believe that Chumlee really bought that mandolin for $1,500?


----------



## JFriday

Not anymore than Cory traded one of those posters for free framing, or that the guy wanted the poster so bad he'd frame the others for free.


----------



## Donbadabon

These fake scenarios are really starting to make me dislike these shows.
I LOVED them when they started, but now. Ugh.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

These guys aren't good enough at acting to pull off the fake bits and it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Hank

latrobe7 said:


> Does anyone believe that Chumlee really bought that mandolin for $1,500?


Yeah, he kinda faked yelled for Cory or Rick around the corner.. "sorry, nobody's here". Yeah, right they aren't.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Donbadabon said:


> These fake scenarios are really starting to make me dislike these shows.
> I LOVED them when they started, but now. Ugh.


American Restoration is the worst. I can't even watch it. The Pickers guys are better, but they're little vingnettes tend to be less corny.


----------



## scooterboy

Fool Me Twice said:


> American Restoration is the worst. I can't even watch it. The Pickers guys are better, but they're little vingnettes tend to be less corny.


Disagree. Rick's son deserves an EMMY.

An EMMY, I tell you!


----------



## DanB

JFriday said:


> Not anymore than Cory traded one of those posters for free framing, or that the guy wanted the poster so bad he'd frame the others for free.


+1

or that the Old Man sold the other poster -- <cynicism>I had no idea there was that much demand for old pawn shop themed movie posters that no one's heard of </cynicism>

Its getting almost as bad as that repo show on truTV.


----------



## Gregor

latrobe7 said:


> Does anyone believe that Chumlee really bought that mandolin for $1,500?


I would bet he bought it off camera and they decided to recreate it.


----------



## JFriday

Only if you think someone that works for a Pawn shop would blindly pay for an item he knows nothing about. And suddenly everyone else in the shop disappeared.


----------



## Hank

I really want to buy that rainbow colored print of George Washigton from the dollar bill that they show in the opening credits. I wonder if they still have it?


----------



## 2004raptor

I just discovered this show a few weeks back. I've gone to the websites to catch up on older shows. 

It's definitely better than Hardcore Pawn, which I also discovered, but the scripted stuff is getting old.


----------



## DanB

wow, now American Pickers is doing product placement. Happened to catch it during channel flipping and they just happen to stop by a KFC for a quick bite, of course KFC was one of the commercials during the break.


----------



## 2004raptor

Also ran across this story earlier today about Chumlee's B-day bash.

Link.


----------



## omnibus

The compound archery bow episode casts more light on chum-lee's stupid act. As a finale on the ep Rick fires an arrow and hits the target. Then it's chum-lee's turn and he also hits the target, a little closer to a bulls eye in fact.

Is it really kinda tricky to fire a compound bow?

Last up is Big Hoss, who either breaks the arrow or fires it into the dirt, not sure which.


----------



## pmyers

DanB said:


> wow, now American Pickers is doing product placement. Happened to catch it during channel flipping and they just happen to stop by a KFC for a quick bite, of course KFC was one of the commercials during the break.


Are you sure that wasn't Storage Hunters? I saw them do the same thing.

That makes me wonder if the "stars" don't get money from that or if it just goes to the show. If they don't get extra money then I think they are crazy for agreeing to it.


----------



## DanB

pmyers said:


> Are you sure that wasn't Storage Hunters? I saw them do the same thing.


Could have been -- these all kind of blend together in my head into a lukewarm mush. I do know that it was the skinnier guy that ordered at the drive thru (hmm, that doesnt help  )


----------



## JLucPicard

DanB said:


> Could have been -- these all kind of blend together in my head into a lukewarm mush. I do know that it was the skinnier guy that ordered at the drive thru (hmm, that doesnt help  )


That was _Auction Hunters_ - I just watched that ep last night.

I don't really care for those kinds of things, but I love my DVRs, so I guess we'll just have to put up with it. :down:


----------



## pmyers

I was confused on the last episode where the guy brought in the Penn State Orange Bowl ring. Was Rick saying it was Illegal for him to purchase it because the engraving had been removed (which it looked like it had just been worn out not on purpose)?

If so, was it because it was the manufacturer's engraving? I assume somebody's personal engraving wouldn't matter, would it?


I always wonder why people come in there to sell family heirlooms like that bomber jacket (which with those journals was absolutely badass!) for fairly small money, but I guess she did say she had nobody to pass it down to.


----------



## 2004raptor

I think it was because it's the manufacturers engraving. Still don't see why it would be "illegal". I can see why it might diminish the value though. 

I often wonder why people don't just put this stuff on ebay/craigslist/etc. It seems like 99% of the stuff that comes in the door the seller never gets waht he/she wants.


----------



## robbhimself

i think it's because it was an identifying mark, like if i tried to sell you a wedding ring with an engraving scratched off, you should assume that i stole it and that would make it illegal to resell. at least that's how i interpreted it


----------



## nataylor

2004raptor said:


> I often wonder why people don't just put this stuff on ebay/craigslist/etc. It seems like 99% of the stuff that comes in the door the seller never gets waht he/she wants.


Like they say on the show: cash money. There's something to be said for walking away with a stack of cash, instead of having to deal with the hassles and uncertainty things like eBay or Craigslist can bring.


----------



## markz

pmyers said:


> I always wonder why people come in there to sell family heirlooms like that bomber jacket (which with those journals was absolutely badass!) for fairly small money, but I guess she did say she had nobody to pass it down to.


If I didn't have someone to pass things of historic value on to (ie. bomber jacket and journals), I'd find a museum to donate/loan them to. I have been to several airplane museums that have displays with that type of stuff. Sometimes it says "donated by" or "on loan from" with someones name. At least leave a legacy like that!


----------



## pmyers

markz said:


> If I didn't have someone to pass things of historic value on to (ie. bomber jacket and journals), I'd find a museum to donate/loan them to. I have been to several airplane museums that have displays with that type of stuff. Sometimes it says "donated by" or "on loan from" with someones name. At least leave a legacy like that!


Exactly! I guess maybe I'm a little jealous because I don't have any great family heirlooms or pieces of history like that from my family...but it amazes me that people are willing to part with that kind of stuff for not a lot of money.

I saw one episode where the lady was selling her dad's military clearance badges....c'mon!


----------



## scooterboy

2004raptor said:


> I often wonder why people don't just put this stuff on ebay/craigslist/etc. It seems like 99% of the stuff that comes in the door the seller never gets waht he/she wants.





nataylor said:


> Like they say on the show: cash money. There's something to be said for walking away with a stack of cash, instead of having to deal with the hassles and uncertainty things like eBay or Craigslist can bring.


Not to mention that the pawn shop is in *Vegas*. If ever there was a place where people often need fast cash, it's there.


----------



## Ment

Chumlee and the pirate ship was totally staged by production. Wonder if they let the seller in on it. He seemed genuinely annoyed.


----------



## 2004raptor

Ment said:


> Chumlee and the pirate ship was totally staged by production. Wonder if they let the seller in on it. He seemed like a very bad actor.


fyp


----------



## DanB

new shows air 11/28/2011 and they have a marathon right now.

just saw an episode "Time Machines" dated 8/16/2009 where it looks like Ron Dale (the brother of Rick Dale from American Restoration) is the "customer" that sells Rick a beat up coke machine and then RD restores it. It also appears that the "restored" coke machine wasnt even the one they brought in to "restore."

http://centraltendencies.com/2011/03/pawn-stars-is-fake/


----------



## nataylor

DanB said:


> http://centraltendencies.com/2011/03/pawn-stars-is-fake/


I love that this guy's problem with the show is that it's on History, so it should be accurate. Hello, this is History... The home of UFO Hunters and Ancient Aliens. Authenticity needs to be evaluated on a show-by show basis, not assumed for everything airing on the channel.


----------



## phox_mulder

nataylor said:


> I love that this guy's problem with the show is that it's on History, so it should be accurate. Hello, this is History... The home of UFO Hunters and Ancient Aliens. Authenticity needs to be evaluated on a show-by show basis, not assumed for everything airing on the channel.


South Park from a couple weeks ago was a bit anti History Channel.

Thanksgiving and aliens.

phox


----------



## scooterboy

DanB said:


> new shows air 11/28/2011 and they have a marathon right now.
> 
> just saw an episode "Time Machines" dated 8/16/2009 where it looks like Ron Dale (the brother of Rick Dale from American Restoration) is the "customer" that sells Rick a beat up coke machine and then RD restores it. It also appears that the "restored" coke machine wasnt even the one they brought in to "restore."
> 
> http://centraltendencies.com/2011/03/pawn-stars-is-fake/


I remember when that first aired, some people here noticed that the machines weren't the same. But no one knew who Ron (or Rick) Dale was, since American Restoration wasn't a show yet.

Pretty embarrassing that Ron plays the "customer" in that episode.


----------



## Worf

*yawn*.

Yes, Pawn Stars is staged. It has to be because the goal of the show is not about a pawn shop, nor about how pawn shops work. It's just a look at some interesting items and details about that item. It's all about the item.

If you observe closely, the items they show aren't from the same time period (you can see items hanging on the walls that came in on later episodes). And Chum Lee, really? (He's seemed to have gotten more intelligent as time progresses).

Anyhow, once you realize it's about the item, it makes sense it's all staged. Items don't come through the door just as the camera crew focuses on it - it's a standard stage entrance instruction. And ever notice how the shop seems to not be too busy when something big comes in? Or how people would just put items smack in the middle of the floor where customers could walk into it?

Heck, the crew probably review the interesting items that come in and call up the previous (or current, if the item didn't sell) owners to come tape a segment.

And authenticity level varies depending on what the show's about. I meant, seriously - a 24 hour pawn shop that in 3+ years of TV, never seems to have a problem customer? Or how experts seem to be called in constantly? That means while the pawn shop's real, the pawn shop itself isn't the focus and subject to creative artistry (what about the mundane stuff?). The items themselves are the important parts - more specifically, oddities that show up.

Ditto other shows like American Pickers - it's not about two people travelling the country - it's about the stuff they find and the history behind it. Heck both AP and PS are really modernized versions of the antique shows that air.

Hell, half the stuff on "reality TV" is staged as well. Or often re-staged just for dramatic effect.


----------



## NetJunkie

It's obvious the show is staged..I don't think anyone doubts that. Look at when a "customer" comes in..the store is dead empty. They close it down for those shots...clean up the store...and do a great job on the lighting (I've been in the store).


----------



## DanB

I'm sure we all know its staged, most shows are. The crew just cant sit around and hope something interesting happens. Its just the matter of the degrees. I still hope for a big difference between Pawn Stars and Operation Repo.

I mean, really, how many folks are going to take a trip to Las Vegas and bring their revolutionary war bond or grandfather's civil war rifle in case they need gambling money?


----------



## scooterboy

Worf said:


> *yawn*.


Of course it's staged to a degree. Given a minute of thought, it's obvious that the film crew isn't there filming 24/7/365 and then they just edit it down to the interesting bits.

But one would hope that the customers they show are the *real* customers, brought back in when the store is closed for easier filming. The fact that the customer that brought in the coke machine (supposedly) later restored by Rick Dale was actually Ron Dale is the real disappointment IMO.


----------



## VegasVic

Yeah I always assume these shows are mostly fake but entertaining anyway. I like American Restoration, I don't care of the "customers" are fake or where the items come from, it's interesting, to me anyway, to see how they are restored. I don't know much about that so I learn something in most cases.


----------



## Adam1115

You want staged, check out Hardcore Pawn....


----------



## VegasVic

Hardcore Pawn is a trainwreck. I want to slap the two siblings. And Les. And the customers.


----------



## DanB

Adam1115 said:


> You want staged, check out Hardcore Pawn....


Staged? What do you mean? 

Interesting how all the whack jobs luckily have mic packs on.


----------



## bareyb

Yeah, I can barely watch Hardcore Pawn. I still watch it though... But if it gets any more Maury Povich I'm out.


----------



## nataylor

Hardcore Pawn is much more realistic, in that it's all about people selling or getting loans on cheap crap. Pawn stores aren't all antiques and collectibles.


----------



## 2004raptor

Just discovered Pawn Queens over the weekend. Anyone else watch it?

Seems OK and the girls aren't bad to look at. Although there seems to be a tad bit of drama made up for the show but from what I've seen it hasn't gotten too cheesy yet.


----------



## innocentfreak

nataylor said:


> Hardcore Pawn is much more realistic, in that it's all about people selling or getting loans on cheap crap. Pawn stores aren't all antiques and collectibles.


Yeah I find Hardcore Pawn to be much more realistic. The siblings remind me of my friend and his sister.



2004raptor said:


> Just discovered Pawn Queens over the weekend. Anyone else watch it?
> 
> Seems OK and the girls aren't bad to look at. Although there seems to be a tad bit of drama made up for the show but from what I've seen it hasn't gotten too cheesy yet.


I watched it for a bit, and I gave up on it. It is really bad on the fake drama, but I forgot it was TLC show so I shouldn't be surprised.

I swear I recognize the one girl from something else also.


----------



## JFriday

innocentfreak said:


> I swear I recognize the one girl from something else also.


Shannon edwards has 52 credits on IMDB, mostly small parts though.


----------



## omnibus

I'd love to know how much time passed between the ex-blue angel pilot's first look at the trainer and his decision to take it up.

Also, who paid for the fuel?


----------



## Tpfer

omnibus said:


> Also, who paid for the fuel?


They seem to do that a lot. Waste people's time and money when they have no intention of buying an item. They use the seller's ammo, fuel and property to enjoy themselves and then give a lowball offer or say we are not interested at all.


----------



## Hank

Surely (1) the show reimburses these people for any resources used, (2) the show is scripted, so it's not like it's a surprise to anyone, (3) the sellers know full well they're taping a segment for TV, and it's not a real "sale" or "no-sale"..oh, and (4) the sellers are probably compensated for their time as well (I'm guessing).


----------



## JFriday

Really, come on if you're trying to sell a jet, is the first place you go to a Pawn shop?? I wouldn't be surprised if they contacted the seller to set this up.


----------



## Frylock

It seems like a great way to advertise your unique product. And I think half of the people would sell for a loss just to get on tv.


----------



## JFriday

Well that wouldn't really be advertising the unique product if you're selling it for half it's worth.


----------



## nataylor

I'm kinda shocked you can get a freaking fighter jet for $200k. I have no idea what planes cost, but I figured a nice little single-engine prop plane would cost that much.


----------



## Adam1115

I totally want that jet.


----------



## Frylock

JFriday said:


> Well that wouldn't really be advertising the unique product if you're selling it for half it's worth.


That's the price to the tv show. When you go to buy it outside the show, the price may shoot up.


----------



## JFriday

Frylock said:


> That's the price to the tv show. When you go to buy it outside the show, the price may shoot up.


My comment was in regards to half the people selling for a loss. How is that advertising?


----------



## MarkofT

nataylor said:


> I'm kinda shocked you can get a freaking fighter jet for $200k. I have no idea what planes cost, but I figured a nice little single-engine prop plane would cost that much.


A new single engine prop plane would cost that much. If you compare 2 seat single engine planes, they run around $30k depending on time left on the components. And the majority of those planes will be over 30 years old.

$200k for a 20 year old Soviet designed training jet is accurate. And in answer to a previous poster, the fighter pilot probably took about a 15 minute look at the documents and then a 30 minute walk around before he hopped in. Rick was completely off base calling a 20 year old plane scary. It's just gotten past adolescence.


----------



## stalemate

I just saw this on Facebook and had a good lol


----------



## JFriday

I was wondering if they were to fat to fit in the plane.


----------



## zordude

I know that there is not really much doubt that the show is scripted / staged, but I thought that having an episode of Pawn Stars with a potential item owned by the Hatfield family just before the premiere of the Hatfield & McCoy miniseries was a little obvious.

Z


----------



## Donbadabon

And when they told him no, he suddenly remembered that 'Cap' had carved his name in the metal. Yeah. You would lead with that information.


----------



## DanB

at least they didnt have subway for lunch


----------



## Frylock

zordude said:


> I know that there is not really much doubt that the show is scripted / staged, but I thought that having an episode of Pawn Stars with a potential item owned by the Hatfield family just before the premiere of the Hatfield & McCoy miniseries was a little obvious.
> 
> Z


Ehhh, I figured that came in some time ago, and they held it back until right before the show. American Pickers did the same thing, with finding Hatfield/McCoy products. It's nothing new for History.

It does fit into their whole 'History Everyday' thing with showing the actual items and their importance/value today.


----------



## pmyers

The American Pickers "bit" did actually give me some good history that helped with the Hatfield/McCoy mini series.


----------



## JFriday

I was in Vegas earlier this week and had extra time so I went to Gold and Silver Pawn. While I was there they announced they would be closing in 15 minutes so they could film a segment. They picked a family to stay and be extras. None of the "stars" were working when I was there, the place was packed with tourists.


----------



## Donbadabon

I was watching the old Dave Attell show Insomniac, and he went to Vegas in 2003 and into the pawn shop.

Rick looks so different back then.

Here is the video:


----------



## midas

Donbadabon said:


> I was watching the old Dave Attell show Insomniac, and he went to Vegas in 2003 and into the pawn shop.
> 
> Rick looks so different back then.
> 
> Here is the video:


Great clip. Loved that show.

Interesting that Rick was working the late shift. Wonder if he just did that because of the show.


----------



## bareyb

midas said:


> Great clip. Loved that show.
> 
> Interesting that Rick was working the late shift. *Wonder if he just did that because of the show*.


Yes.


----------



## pmyers

That video is awesome! Rick with hair!!!


----------



## pmyers

repost from another thread:



Neenahboy said:


> Speaking of Pawn Stars, what ever happened to their gun expert? They've had a new guy lately that hasn't been nearly as entertaining.
> 
> Edit: Google knows all. http://basilthecatjewelry.blogspot.com/2012/03/sean-rich-vs-pawn-stars.html
> 
> Shame we won't be seeing him again.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Just caught a massive airing of like 10 episodes on H. Was entertaining. I can't believe some of the stuff that gets pawned. That Shelby frame that the guy was paid to tow was awesome! I can't believe that someone stashed that in a locker and then let the locker go. Sounds like a crossover between Storage Wars and Pawn Stars is in order.


----------



## billboard_NE

DavidTigerFan said:


> Just caught a massive airing of like 10 episodes on H. Was entertaining. I can't believe some of the stuff that gets pawned. That Shelby frame that the guy was paid to tow was awesome! I can't believe that someone stashed that in a locker and then let the locker go. Sounds like a crossover between Storage Wars and Pawn Stars is in order.


In my opinion it was a set-up, advertising for the local Shelby shop, I don't believe that was a 196X Shelby, but a 20xx Shelby officially licensed car.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

billboard_NE said:


> In my opinion it was a set-up, advertising for the local Shelby shop, I don't believe that was a 196X Shelby, but a 20xx Shelby officially licensed car.


It did look pretty darn new. There was hardly any wear on it.


----------



## MarkofT

The local Shelby shop in Las Vegas is Shelby American.


----------



## Donbadabon

Rick and Corey Harrison went camping in Glamis, CA over Thanksgiving weekend with some friends and left the place a mess - specifically beer cans, garbage and a bbq grill ... enough to fill up 10 trash bags.

http://www.tmz.com/2012/12/10/pawn-stars-rick-harrison-corey-harrison-fined-garbage-trash-glamis/

Rick and Corey say it was their friends, not them:

http://www.examiner.com/article/pawn-stars-fined-allegations-false-says-corey-and-rick-harrison


----------



## pmyers

And neither one of them were cited.


----------



## JFriday

Are they now adding phoney story lines to every episode? Last night Cory steals Ricks lunch for a week in one episode and takes the Hot Rod for a joy ride when a potential buyer shows up. He Rick Cory more than likely has a cell phone why not trying to call him to get him back to the shop?


----------



## cannonz

JFriday said:


> Are they now adding phoney story lines to every episode? Last night Cory steals Ricks lunch for a week in one episode and takes the Hot Rod for a joy ride when a potential buyer shows up. He Rick Cory more than likely has a cell phone why not trying to call him to get him back to the shop?


I thought same thing and the lame will they make him a partner thing EWWWW I wonder if they will. I used to like the show, is played now should be cancelled but will go on like the Simpsons. As it goes on they all get more unlikable especially Corey.


----------



## Satchel

I can't say I like their "Cold open" now instead of just getting to the merch.

They can't act and it's really stiff. The old man hiding buckets full of pennies? Really? I don't buy that for a minute. He'd have them at his house somewhere safe.

And the sandwich thing and car borrowing just make Corey look like a *****. It's not remotely funny.


----------



## Donbadabon

JFriday said:


> more than likely has a cell phone why not trying to call him to get him back to the shop?


This.

And when the 'customer' got agitated and asked Rick to call Cory, Rick kept saying 'ummm, ummm' and never did.

I love the show, and don't know why the network/producers think it is necessary to create fake drama.

The heavy customer that was selling the Marilyn Manson Celebrity Deathmatch doll was Big Mike, a customer that appears on American Restoration from time to time. I think he got the 'tv bug' after being on once and shows up again and again with things on A.R. Looks like he is moving over to the pawn shop now.


----------



## modelgame

I watch it sometimes and it's pretty entertaining and funny at times


----------



## Michael S

Pawn Stars is going to have guest star on soon. Michael Scott or better known as Steve Carell. 

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/19/steve-carell-pawn-stars-incredible-burt-wonderstone/


----------



## JMikeD

This show just dropped off my Season Pass this week. I just don't care what happens to those guys any more, they are very unsympathetic. I was entertained when it was purely about the items brought in, but when they started with the interpersonal conflicts, etc., I started losing interest.


----------



## inaka

Yup. It's all scripted schtick now. Horrible.


----------



## pmyers

Donbadabon said:


> This.
> 
> ...I love the show, and don't know why the network/producers think it is necessary to create fake drama...


Seems like that is the formula for a lot of shows. The first couple of seasons are more "pure" then around the 3rd season the producers start making up crap or start bringing in fake characters.


----------



## VegasVic

I don't know why shows mess with success. Just show me an interesting item, tell me something interesting about it and move on to the next item and I'm quite happy. 

Rick was on The Middle a few weeks ago. Playing a pawn shop owner in Indiana.


----------



## Maui

It's still easy enough to skip those short segments and just focus on the items for me. I never really cared what happened to the guys.

They just need to keep bringing Rebecca in on a regular basis.


----------



## Donbadabon

Maui said:


> They just need to keep bringing Rebecca in on a regular basis.


:up:

She would get me to watch a show about books.


----------



## inaka

Maui said:


> It's still easy enough to skip those short segments and just focus on the items for me.


I did that for a while, and then I realized the show was only 4 minutes long.


----------



## LifeIsABeach

Maui said:


> They just need to keep bringing Rebecca in on a regular basis.


I was pleasantly surpised they brought her in this week to check out FDR's signature. Normally Drew, Dana, or Mark would do that.


----------



## inaka

I don't trust that sports memorabilia guy at all for signatures.

They used to have that actual forensic signature examiner come in to review signatures, but the last few I saw had that sports guy giving his input instead. Something tells me he's not in a position to accurately make those calls.


----------



## pmyers

I just saw a comercial for some show that the Tortuga trading guy is in.


----------



## GoHalos

Looks like it is called Lords of War.

It's on the National Geographic channel, which I'm not sure I get. I doubt this show would hold my interest anyway.


----------



## Azlen

The second episode last night hit a new low for me with the scripted crap they've been doing. Chumley "secretly" tries to use his phone to record the Old Man being mean to him. Are they trying to pretend that a film crew isn't there recording them doing these stupid things now? What a steaming pile of excrement.


----------



## pmyers

yeah...the first episode was pretty bad too where Rick finds his chair and then comes out 2 seconds later and the entire place is decorated.

I really don't understand what these produces think....but they always seem to mess with what made these shows popular.


----------



## JFriday

I start losing interest when they pull that crap.


----------



## JLucPicard

I tuned out of this show probably two seasons ago (at least this past season) because this stuff was getting so bad to the point that I lost interest in whatever nuggets could be interesting.

Don't miss it a bit, either.


----------



## Donbadabon

The Rock And Roll Fantasy Camp seemed so lame.

Looking online, the cheapest package is $299 and the most expensive is $4999.

I think Rick got the $499 special, which lets you jam with two musicians.


----------



## Hank

What happened with the stolen coin? I fell asleep.

Agreed the Chum thing was sooooo bad. I kinda liked seeing what the R&R camp was like, even if it was staged.


----------



## Idearat

I make liberal use of the FF button, moving to the spots where someone's there with an item and skipping when I see a bunch of the guys yacking.

The JFK tape story was interesting last night. Felt bad for the guy that he didn't have a one-of-a-kind recording.


----------



## Satchel

Boy did we fast forward through a lot of last nights London episodes. Interaction between the guys is way too scripted to be funny at all. 

When Rick landed in London and his friend sent the "Chum Lee" of Royal Pawn to be his tour guide I decided I was done watching anything that's not a customer at the counter.

Jeez they're killing this show.


----------



## JFriday

Yea they are.


----------



## bareyb

Agreed Satchel. Most of my favorite reality shows are being ruined by over scripting and by making all the talent related shows two hours. They are killing the Golden Goose...


----------



## Donbadabon

Satchel said:


> When Rick landed in London and his friend sent the "Chum Lee" of Royal Pawn to be his tour guide I decided I was done watching anything that's not a customer at the counter.


I fear a "Pawn Stars UK" coming out soon.

That was ridiculous. Their Chum Lee didn't even have a car, or know anything about London. Why would he be sent to meet Rick other than for scripted tv.

I miss the early days of the series when I didn't know it was so scripted, even though it was.


----------



## Worf

bareyb said:


> Agreed Satchel. Most of my favorite reality shows are being ruined by over scripting and by making all the talent related shows two hours. They are killing the Golden Goose...


Well, it's because audiences are demanding more variety and they like to see "conflict" and "drama" in their reality shows, so the produces have to comply in order to bring up those ad rates.

Only so much of the same they can do before it gets repetitive and you end up with only the hard core viewers.


----------



## The Flush

Worf said:


> Well, it's because audiences are demanding more variety and they like to see "conflict" and "drama" in their reality shows, so the produces have to comply in order to bring up those ad rates.
> 
> Only so much of the same they can do before it gets repetitive and you end up with only the hard core viewers.


I've never met anyone who wants more conflict and drama in their reality shows.


----------



## bareyb

The Flush said:


> I've never met anyone who wants more conflict and drama in their reality shows.


Especially not manufactured drama. I personally don't like all that BS and I prefer to just see the "reality" of their lives. That's why I watch. To get a glimpse into someone else's World.


----------



## phox_mulder

They must be running out of cool stuff to show.

They are relying too much on the behind the scenes joke pulling, the "friend" coming in an wanting to buy something (the dude that wanted to buy the scooter), and the British Chumlee.

Just show me the cool stuff people find in their grandmas attic and think it's worth a lot more than it really is, or the other way around.


phox


----------



## Worf

The Flush said:


> I've never met anyone who wants more conflict and drama in their reality shows.


Never watch network reality shows, have you? If the actors on there aren't screaming at each other the whole show, it's a flop.

Of course, some of that has spilled over because the cable channels need to attract more viewers - the people who watch it now will continue to watch it, but the new subscribers are what they need to attract. Especially since subscribers might decide they need to cut down the channel plans to save some money. Or worse, go OTA.

It's happening quicker on shows now - one of my favorites lasted just the first season before they introduced conflict and drama in the second through present seasons.


----------



## ewolfr

I found a new pawn stars spinoff in my usenet downloads folder this afternoon, and with Rick's recent trip over there its not a big surprise, Pawn.Stars.UK.S01E01.HDTV.x264-FTP

Haven't had the chance to watch it yet but will likely take a look later tonight.


----------



## Donbadabon

ewolfr said:


> I found a new pawn stars spinoff in my usenet downloads folder this afternoon, and with Rick's recent trip over there its not a big surprise, Pawn.Stars.UK.S01E01.HDTV.x264-FTP


Great find.

It was interesting to see more of Rick's trip overseas.


----------



## JTAnderson

So, is this new girl doing an internship in bad acting? If so, she's come to the right place.


----------



## Donbadabon

Wonder why they didn't use Rick's Restorations for the pump car?


----------



## phox_mulder

Donbadabon said:


> Wonder why they didn't use Rick's Restorations for the pump car?


I'm going to speculate for similar reasons they no longer use Sean for the gun appraisals.

Although Rick already has an exclusivity contract with History Channel and Sean refused to sign one.

phox


----------



## Maui

Ack, why did they move this and American Pickers to Thursday? My thursdays are already too full of programming.


----------



## brianric

Maui said:


> Ack, why did they move this and American Pickers to Thursday? My thursdays are already too full of programming.


That was one of the main reasons I bought a Roamio.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

Wow, really getting lazy with the storylines. the "25 year old' Fonzie photo that The Old Man supposedly gave Rick was inscribed to the guys at G&S Pawn and dated 2008.


----------



## Satchel

I'm now fast-forwarding through everything that doesn't involve a customer at the counter. Makes it much better.


----------



## cannonz

I haven't been able to watch for a while. I'm sure sooner or later they will be following Corey to doctor to see about his E.D.


----------



## DLL66

Pawn Stars is still pretty good entertainment.


----------



## dbranco

DLL66 said:


> Pawn Stars is still pretty good entertainment.


We're also still enjoying it. I do agree with what others have said; the scripted segments in the back room are definitely growing tiresome.


----------



## phox_mulder

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Wow, really getting lazy with the storylines. the "25 year old' Fonzie photo that The Old Man supposedly gave Rick was inscribed to the guys at G&S Pawn and dated 2008.


That Davey Deals guy is showing up way too often lately as well.

I'm thinking the show is gasping it's last breath, at least for me, if not the network.

phox


----------



## JFriday

phox_mulder said:


> That Davey Deals guy is showing up way too often lately as well.
> 
> I'm thinking the show is gasping it's last breath, at least for me, if not the network.
> 
> phox


I agree. Too much cross promotion with the other shows. Getting bored with the car guy too.


----------



## bareyb

What show is the Davey Deals guy on?


----------



## phox_mulder

bareyb said:


> What show is the Davey Deals guy on?


I don't think he has his own show, but he's shown up on Pawn Stars way to many times, Counting Cars at least a couple times, and American Restoration I think as well.

Wondering if they are setting up a show for him, and trying to get his face/name out there to the viewing public?

phox


----------



## Mars Rocket

Satchel said:


> I'm now fast-forwarding through everything that doesn't involve a customer at the counter. Makes it much better.


Me too. The forced interactions they have between pawn items are painful to watch.


----------



## Donbadabon

I really enjoy when rare book consultant Rebecca Romney shows up. She is very easy on the eyes. They could do a whole show with her and I'd be happy.


----------



## dbranco

Donbadabon said:


> I really enjoy when rare book consultant Rebecca Romney shows up. She is very easy on the eyes. They could do a whole show with her and I'd be happy.


I enjoy her, too. She's very knowledgeable and professional. I loved how she put the man in his place (he brought in the re-bound book that contained the constitution) when he said to her "Well, that's just your opinion". She was nice but firm, basically saying 'yes, that IS my opinion--which was asked for, and I'm sticking to it'.


----------



## Azlen

Donbadabon said:


> I really enjoy when rare book consultant Rebecca Romney shows up. She is very easy on the eyes. They could do a whole show with her and I'd be happy.


Rebecca did (well as I type this she is still answering questions) an AMA (ask me anything) on Reddit. Lots of questions on Pawn Stars, rare books and how she handles being an attractive woman on TV.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1uhf3k


----------



## dbranco

Azlen said:


> Rebecca did (well as I type this she is still answering questions) an AMA (ask me anything) on Reddit. Lots of questions on Pawn Stars, rare books and how she handles being an attractive woman on TV.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1uhf3k


Thanks!


----------



## cannonz

I like the Cajun one they are showing reruns today, haven't seen any new in a while.


----------



## Maui

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Wow, really getting lazy with the storylines. the "25 year old' Fonzie photo that The Old Man supposedly gave Rick was inscribed to the guys at G&S Pawn and dated 2008.


I made a point of looking closely since I watched the episode after seeing this thread. That was pretty blatant. They made no attempt to obscure the date. Not only was the date 2008 it was also inscribed to Richard Sr. Sloppy

As long as they keep bringing on Rebecca occasionally I will keep watching.


----------



## Hank

I didn't see the ep,but maybe just the photo itself 25 years old?


----------



## JFriday

Hank said:


> I didn't see the ep,but maybe just the photo itself 25 years old?


No Rick explained that he was a Fonzie fan as a kid and his dad gave him that autographed picture 25 years ago. The old man said he had forged the autograph to make Rick happy.


----------



## cannonz

25 years ago Rick would have been 23 or 24 a little old for Fonzie fan.


----------



## JFriday

At least a little old to get excited about an autographed picture of him. The whole story line didn't make sense. They have to try real hard to shoe horn Davey Deals into almost every episode.


----------



## cannonz

They could get him a poster of Horshack to make it up to him.


----------



## Eddief66

There was the time when they had a woman come in to check out a signed baseball

Chumlee: What's the light for?
Woman: So I can see the writing on the ball.

If that's not scripted I don't know what is.

And of course everyone knows that it was Ron Dale who brought in the coke machine, probably from the Rick's Restoration bone yard. Then they took it to his brother Rick to be restored.


----------



## MarkofT

No, that's just the way Chumlee is. Rather bright when you don't expect it, and rather dim when you hit some of the smaller stuff.

Chumlee got lucky finding Bob Dylan that time, but had a total brain fart when he asked Bob to make the inscription out to him. 

I highly doubt the light comment was scripted. The woman's incredulous response was much too good for a non actor, it had to be real.


----------



## Donbadabon

Chumlee's teeth whitening is way over the top. And it seems during the segments he is trying to smile while showing both his upper and lower teeth. It is weird.


----------



## mike_k

I don't really watch Pawn Stars anymore, but just caught part of an episode where a guy was trying to sell a trumpet signed by Herb Alpert. Rick was spouting off a bunch of facts about Herb, but kept calling him Herb Albert.  Whoever fed Rick all of the facts to make him seem so knowledgeable about the subject should have told him how to pronounce Herb's last name.


----------



## JFriday

Not a fan of Herb and I always thought his last name was Albert.


----------



## Worf

I know in Canada we're really behind, but how far came by so recently - American Restoration had an episode where they restored an iron lung. Now, History Canada is so far back in Pawn Stars they run 4 new (to Canada) episodes a week. So about an hour later, the very same iron lunch machine (unrestored) was shown on Pawn Stars.

Same guy, too. Hilarious. I think the air dates was Pawn Stars from July 2013 (yes, we're far behind) and American Restoration from August...


----------



## pmyers

American Restoration is/was a spin-off of Pawn Stars. In early episodes of Pawn Stars he would bring Rick (the Restoration guy) items to restore. Then eventually he got his own show.


----------



## Maui

I really hope they are not gearing up for a Davey Deals spinoff. That guy needs to go. 

I could watch Rebecca talk about books for a half hour though


----------



## JFriday

Yea I don't have a clue what Davey Deals does or what they could spin off but he needs to go away.

I don't see what the love for Rebecca is?


----------



## late for dinner

JFriday said:


> I don't see what the love for Rebecca is?


Smart, attractive well read women don't do it for you?


----------



## pmyers

JFriday said:


> Yea I don't have a clue what Davey Deals does or what they could spin off but he needs to go away.
> 
> I don't see what the love for Rebecca is?


Rick has said he is a used car salesman, for real.


----------



## JFriday

late for dinner said:


> Smart, attractive well read women don't do it for you?


I guess I don't find her that attractive.


----------



## Donbadabon

I agree about Davey Deals. He is showing up way too often, so it does seem as if they are grooming him for something.

The love for Rebecca comes from the fact that she is cute and smart. Two great qualities to see in the same person.


----------



## brianric

Donbadabon said:


> The love for Rebecca comes from the fact that she is cute and smart. Two great qualities to see in the same person.


Agree.


----------



## Worf

pmyers said:


> American Restoration is/was a spin-off of Pawn Stars. In early episodes of Pawn Stars he would bring Rick (the Restoration guy) items to restore. Then eventually he got his own show.


I know.

However, to see the same item on both shows is interesting. Even more is that it was the owner who brought it in because the Harrisons didn't want to buy it.

It wasn't Rick Harrison bringing the item to Rick - it was someone else. Of course, by OAD, the Pawn Stars would first reject it, then a month later you see the guy bringing it Rick's to restore. (Yes, I know Rick H. probably gave the guy the address, but still).

You see crossovers between the two a lot, but it's usually because the item was bought at the pawn shop and brought over to restore. Not an item that was rejected and the owner then brings over to restore.


----------



## Donbadabon

I was wondering whatever happened to Olivia Black, she was on for awhile and then suddenly was gone:










Turns out she posed nude and they fired her. You'd think they would enjoy the press.

Her pics are available through a google search. I am not a big fan of the tattoos though. And really confused about the 'it.' one.


----------



## pmyers

which was even more dumb because she was already a pin-up girl before she started working there.

One article I read said it was the production company that said that she couldn't be on air anymore so the shop basically had to fire her.


----------



## JFriday

pmyers said:


> which was even more dumb because she was already a pin-up girl before she started working there.
> 
> One article I read said it was the production company that said that she couldn't be on air anymore so the shop basically had to fire her.


The article I read said Rick kept her on the job just off camera, and she eventually quit.


----------



## pmyers

JFriday said:


> The article I read said Rick kept her on the job just off camera, and she eventually quit.


That could be correct.


----------



## n548gxg

http://www.8newsnow.com/story/24833492/i-team-stolen-coin-controversay-involves-famous-pawn-shop



> If you were going to try and unload a fortune in stolen coins, would you take them to the world's most famous pawn shop? That's allegedly what a local thief did after stealing $40,000 worth from a home.
> 
> The suspect sold the coins to Gold and Silver Pawn Shop, the home of television's hit show "Pawn Stars."


Niece stole gold and silver coin collection to Pawn Shop for 12K.

Pawn shop claims it melted them within 30 days even though the coins are more valuable as coins versus a gold bar.

Pawn shop does not have to give 12K back to rightful owner due to Nevada law which says melted coins do not have to be returned.


----------



## Gregor

n548gxg said:


> http://www.8newsnow.com/story/24833492/i-team-stolen-coin-controversay-involves-famous-pawn-shop
> 
> Niece stole gold and silver coin collection to Pawn Shop for 12K.
> 
> Pawn shop claims it melted them within 30 days even though the coins are more valuable as coins versus a gold bar.
> 
> Pawn shop does not have to give 12K back to rightful owner due to Nevada law which says melted coins do not have to be returned.


Sounds like there's some difference of opinion on what the coins were actually worth. The owner will have a hard time getting 12k if all the coins are undocumented.


----------



## pmyers

Gregor said:


> Sounds like there's some difference of opinion on what the coins were actually worth. The owner will have a hard time getting 12k if all the coins are undocumented.


I hope he had an insurance rider because most standard home owner insurance policies only cover up to $200 for money/coins.


----------



## bareyb

n548gxg said:


> http://www.8newsnow.com/story/24833492/i-team-stolen-coin-controversay-involves-famous-pawn-shop
> 
> Niece stole gold and silver coin collection to Pawn Shop for 12K.
> 
> Pawn shop claims it melted them within 30 days even though the coins are more valuable as coins versus a gold bar.
> 
> *Pawn shop does not have to give 12K back to rightful owner due to Nevada law which says melted coins do not have to be returned.*


Doesn't exactly give Pawn Shops much incentive to NOT melt down coins they suspect may be stolen&#8230;


----------



## Donbadabon

And it sounds like they can just claim they melted down the coins, but don't really have to.


----------



## ellinj

Seriously, a product placement ad for Ooma?


----------

